# Feuerberglifte



## MasterChris (20. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen...

ich weis nicht ob das Thema von der Örtlichkeit hier rein passt und ich bin mir auch nicht 100% sicher ob die Info auch wirklich stimmt,auf der Homepage steht bis jetzt noch nix, aber ich stufe den jenigen von dem ich das ganze hab schon als glaubwürdig ein.

Der Bikepark Feuerberg (www.feuerberglifte.de) mit seine ganzen Strecken soll ab diesen Jahr für uns Biker aller Klassen gesperrt sein  
ich finde das ganze ziemlich shit, da ich/wir mitten zwischen Geiskopf und Feuerberg wohnen und eigentlich zwischen den beiden pendelten. Jetzt ist nur noch ein bekannter großer Park in Reichweite 

Da ich dort doch ab und zu mal ne rasante Abfahrt hinter mich gebracht hab fühle ich mich sehr betroffen  und musste das ganze noch irgendwo los werden.
Sollte das ganze Thema schon irgendwo hier im IBC Forum vorhanden sein dann löscht einfach meinen Beitrag!

Ride On!!!


----------



## flocu (20. März 2006)

Das wär sehr schade, da wollt ich dieses Jahr mal hinschauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunnyDH (20. März 2006)

wundern würde es mich nicht, denn das ganze konzept war leicht doof aufgezogen... wenn sie wirklich schließen, könnt mir schon vorstellen, dass zu wenig geld in die kasse kam. aber jeder bwler im dritten semester hätte das von anfang an vorhersagen können....

HEUL!!!!


----------



## Ken****Barbie (20. März 2006)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> wundern würde es mich nicht, denn das ganze konzept war leicht doof aufgezogen... wenn sie wirklich schließen, könnt mir schon vorstellen, dass zu wenig geld in die kasse kam. aber jeder bwler im dritten semester hätte das von anfang an vorhersagen können....
> 
> HEUL!!!!



sch... auf euch BWL`er. Wenn man alles ökonomisch betrachten würde dann müssten sie eure UNI`s auch schliessen weil nur Mist dabei rauskommt. 
Oder meinst du das sich z.B der Geisskopf rechnet? Das Konzept war doch ganz geil, geile Trails die auch wirklich jeder fahren konnte! 
Des einzige was halt net gepasst hat war der BikerX, aber selbst wenn der Top gewessen wäre, wären nicht mehr Leute gekommen.

Mit der Kohle denke ich hat das nichts zu tun, laut Gerüchten haben die Naturschützer und Jäger ihre Lobby durchgedrückt. 
Wo soll das nur Enden, am FB sollte heuer die deutsche stattfinden. Und dann kommen so ein paar Provinzjäger und wollen des vermasseln.


----------



## MasterChris (20. März 2006)

... die Info hab ich von deinen Bruder Sunny, den ich ausn MRM-Forum kenne!!!

danach ist man immer schlauer.
Aber dein Bruder sagte das das ganze wegen Umweltschutz, Förster, Jäger usw. für Biker dicht gemacht wird.

Mich wunderts nur das auf der HP von den Feuerbergliften nix steht??


----------



## Alesana (20. März 2006)

*sunny: mist, hab scho wieder beim basti neigeschrieben, sorry...*

jetzt macht mich mal net an, ok, ich finds auch ziemlich, ziemlich schei$$e, dass er zumacht, ok?
aber wenn damit ultra fett kohle gemacht worden wär, dann hätte der "umweltschutz" und die jäger GAR NIX dagegen machen können! bei solchen sachen isses immer ne frage vom geld. die skifahrer machen schließlich im winter viel mehr kaputt, wenn es nur ums kaputt machen oder ähnliches gehen würde. also gehts ums geld und anmotzen braucht ihr mich net.

im übrigen hab ich bislang angenommen, der geiskopf wird von bmw gesponsert?


----------



## flying-nik (20. März 2006)

ja, wie schautn das jetzt aus mit der DM ?!


----------



## oBATMANo (20. März 2006)

Stimm der Sunny zu.
Wenn der Park anständig Kohle in die Gemeindekasse gebracht hätte, würde er wohl eher expandieren. Am Ende zählt nun einmal immer die Kohle.

Viele Ideen gehen unter, weil sich vorher nicht richtig Gedanken über die Durchführung und Finanzierung gemacht wird. Man bekommt nun mal nix mehr geschenkt.

In BM läuft der Lift das ganze Jahr und die Radler sind ne Bereicherung für die Liftbetreiber. Die Strecken gehören ja zum Shop, der aber nix von den Lifteinnahmen abbekommt, wenn die Shoptante mir kein Käs erzählt hat.

Am WE ist da schon viel los und die Wanderer in der Minderzahl.

Nen Park wie Feuerberglifte muß sich halt erst mal etablieren. Anfangs hat ja jeder drüber schlecht geredet und dazu muß die Kohle ausreichen um die Anfangszeit zu überbrücken. Kann man der Bank oder Gemeinde kein anständigen Plan vorlegen, wird der Geldhahn zugedreht oder halt der Park dichtgemacht.

Angelblich soll er für die DM offen haben. Is aber auch nur nen Gerücht.
Würd erst mal abwarten. Vielleicht muß einfach nur die Streckenführung grundlegend verändert werden. 
Wär schon dämlich nen Park zu schliesen, der Ausführer einer DM ist un dadurch an Ansehen und Bekanntheit gehörig gewinnen würde.
Vielleicht sollten in einem Gemeinderat eher mehr BWLer sitzen


----------



## SpongeBob (20. März 2006)

Der Park kann nichts für. Hatte letztes Jahr mit denen mal ein wenig gemailt. Die Umweltschützer machen denen das Leben schwer. Die Grünen sind der Meinung die Biker passen nicht ins Naturbild und zerstören alles. Darum musste der Bikepark letztes Jahr auch so spät öffnen und so früh schließen. DIe Jungs sind heiß auf Umsätze etc. aber leider haben die mehr Probleme als Hilfe 

Aber nun können ja die Meckerer kommen und es besser machen...........


----------



## oBATMANo (20. März 2006)

http://www.rhoenforum.de/viewtopic.php?t=659

Bikepark vor dem Aus?

Feuerberg (top) "Heuer wird es keinen Bike-Park Feuerberg geben", Betreiber Rudolf Ott ist hörbar sauer. Ob sich 2007 wieder Mountainbiker in halsbrecherischer Fahrt über Wurzeln oder Sprungschanzen stürzen können, ist nicht entschieden. Der Grund: Es gibt keine Genehmigung.

Vor allem das Landratsamt Rhön-Grabfeld und die Forstverwaltung sehen die Betreiber als Verantwortliche. Dort wehrt man sich: Die Anlage sei in den vergangenen Jahren ohne Genehmigung geduldet worden, es gebe aber Probleme mit dem Naturschutz, weil vereinbarte Trassen nicht eingehalten würden. Die fehlende Genehmigung für das laufende Jahr schmeißt indes die Veranstaltungspläne, im Juli sollten am Feuerberg deutsche Downhill-Meisterschaften stattfinden. Die Behörden wollen nach der Schneeschmelze einen Ortstermin abhalten - zu spät für das laufende Jahr, so Ott. Alle Seiten betonen, dass der Bike-Park sehr positiv gesehen werde.

Quelle: www.mainpost.de


----------



## MasterChris (20. März 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Umweltschützer machen denen das Leben schwer. Die Grünen sind der Meinung die Biker passen nicht ins Naturbild und zerstören alles. ...



wenn ich sowas höre könnte ich fett :kotz: 
es wird ja schließlich nur auf den vorgegebenen Strecken gefahren.
Wer fährt schon quer im Wald rum??? 
An die Leute die wandern gehn denkt keiner?! Die laufen teilweise querfeldein, lassen ihre Hundsviecher frei laufen und schmeisen ihren Müll in der Gegend rum!
Ich hab noch keinen Biker gesehn der bei 50km/h oder mehr ein Taschentuch oder ähnlichen Müll in den Wald wirft 
aber wir passen ja nicht ins Naturbild denen fällt doch nichts mehr gescheides ein...
Vor allem kommen die Umweltfutzis ja auch früh drauf... die Strecken am Feuerberg gibts ja auch erst seit gerstern, gell

naja, ich hoffe mal das sich da noch welche dahinter klemmen und den Spiess um drehen... wäre schade wenn der Feuerberg für Biker dicht gemacht wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtKing (21. März 2006)

Sieht schon sehr sehr düster aus um den Abfahrtssport in der Rhön!

Interessant wäre es zu wissen, ob schon alle Hoffnung begraben ist oder ob doch noch ein Funke Hoffnung da ist, mit Protest e-mails oder mit Unterstützung der DIMB vielleicht noch was zu erreichen?
Sind die Feuerberglifte (Herr Ott) noch gewillt, gegen die Behördenbeschlüsse anzukämpfen oder haben sie das Handtuch bereits geworfen?


----------



## Ken****Barbie (21. März 2006)

ok Sunny war nicht so gemeint.

und genau da ist des Prob, wie der GK gebaut wurde wurde er als Vorzeigeprojekt für Umweltschutz genommen, das fanden sogar die Grünen damals inordnung (ausserdem ist der GK, privatgelände der Ganze Berg und noch ein bischen mehr gehört ihrgendeinen Grafen (BWLer???)).
In der Röhn wird das ganze verkannt die haben echt massivst Probs mit ner Gruppe Jäger die keine Biker aus welchen Grund auch immer in ihrer Hood dulden. Das gehts einfach drum das einer seinen Willen durchsetzen will ohne Kompromis. 

baut halt einfach den Jägern ein paar Shores und Dirts nein Wald, dann werden auch die erkennen das es Not tut die Biker zu zentralisieren.


oder besser


Hey BWLer wie wärs mit einem Brief und einer Unterschriftenliste an das zuständige Landratsamt und die Kissinger Nachrichten. (Mach das einfach im Forum) Vielleicht kann man ja was machen, also Sunny rette deinen PARK


----------



## oBATMANo (21. März 2006)

Auch wenn Dir nen Wald gehört, mußt Du Dich an die Umweltauflagen halten.
Hab ja selber nen Wald und kann damit nix anfangen.

Die Jäger sind sicher nich das Problem. Haben eigentlich nix zu sagen.
Liegt wohl eher an mangelnder oder fehlgeleiteter Kommunikation zwischen Parkbetreiber und Umweltamt.

Ob das Umweltamt nun durch Druck von der Wandererlobby oder sonst was reagiert, weiß man halt auch wieder nich.

Die bike will doch da ihre Praktikantin runterschicken zur DM.
Soll die sich doch mal nützlich machen


----------



## dubbel (21. März 2006)

dimb einschalten.


----------



## SpongeBob (21. März 2006)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Post Nr. 11




Es waren auch viele Wanderer die sich aufgeregt haben. Sie fühlten sich belästigt von den Bikern die auf ihren Pisten fuhren. Da konnte man sich nicht mehr auf den Kicker stellen und schön in der Gegend rum gucken  

Feuerberg hat echt das Problem das hier 2 Welten aufeinander prallen. Soweit ich weiß sollen die Lifte noch laufen aber dann nur noch für Wanderer. Naja. Ich hoffe die bekommen doch noch eine Genehmigung


----------



## MasterChris (21. März 2006)

die meisten wanderer pack ich eh nicht...
genau wie am geiskopf! überall stehen schilder das die strecken für wanderer gesperrt sind, trotzdem müssen die dort rumlaufen ...
und wenn dann der biker mit fett speed angeschossen kommt führen die penner sich auch noch auf 
wie dumm muss man sein auf einen weg zu laufen, der als gesperrt/lebensgefahr gekennzeichnet ist und dann sich im recht noch fühlen und rum meckern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (21. März 2006)

Tja, das klackern der Nordig Walkin Stöcke ist wohl zu Monoton und lässt so machne Wanderer verblöden. Sorry ist aber so!


----------



## Ken****Barbie (21. März 2006)

doch Batman in dem Fall sind es eine Gruppe von Jägern


----------



## oBATMANo (22. März 2006)

Denk eher, dass man halt wieder nur die Hälfte erfährt.
Dass es nur um Jäger geht glaub ich nich. 
Hat jetzt aber auch kein Sinn darüber zu diskutieren so lang man nix genaues weiß.

Kacke ists so oder so


----------



## onkel_c (22. März 2006)

ich würde das problem einerseits ganz woanders suchen und andererseits nicht abtun. der gardasee hat die diskussion auch erst kürzlich (anscheinend) hinter sich gelassen. mit geld, hat das nur etwas in untergeordneter rolle zu tun, denke ich. sonst würde es solche bikeparks schlichtweg nicht geben. ob konzepte tragfähig sind, bzw. rentabel wird sich sicherlich erst in 2, 3 jahren zeigen. kein bikepark startetet von 0-100 durch. was mal wieder beweist, dass man auch in bwl im 3.semester noch lange nicht ausgelernt hat  .
wir müssen damit leben, dass wir als biker, im speziellen als bergablastige biker nicht unbedingt geliebt sind. wir befinden uns in einer minderheit. und wenn da nicht gemeinsam an einem strang gezogen wird, wird es eng. ich denke die rhön ist, wie viele andere gegenden auch ein 'heißes pflaster' und es gibt sicherlich nicht wenige umweltschützer, die das biken gerne völlig in der landschaft untersagen würden. es soll ja sogar autobahnen geben, die nicht gebaut werden, weil dort eine seltene kamm molchart vorkommt, dier man nicht umsiedeln kann (kosten) und die vom aussterben bedroht ist. andererseits nimmt man aber billigend in kauf, dass nicht gerade wenige menschen unter den gegebenen verkehrsbelastungen entlang dieser strecke leiden. ...
wen interessieren also die belange ein paar sich bergab stürzender radler?
ohne lobby und befürworter in den entscheidenen gremien, wird das ganz schwer! wenn man aber diese leute auf seine seite bekommt, hat man die halbe miete im 'sack'. 
allerdings, oder leider gibt es auch (oder gerade) unter uns 'abfahrern' nicht gerade wenige chaoten. leute die nachts zechen und lärmen, dass ein halbes dorf während der saison nachts regelmäßig um den schlaf gebracht wird, die umwelt verschmutzt (müll in form von leergut, reifen, schläuchen, ...), etc. ein paar dieser leute reichen aus um viele andere in mißgunst zu bringen, wie überall.
nach über 15 jahren, habe ich viel gesehen und erlebt. mit vielen leuten gesprochen und selber ein dh rennen ausgerichtet. von daher weiß ich....

ohne zustimmung des forstes, der umweltbehörde, gemeinde, ... braucht man erst gar nicht zu überlegen ... die kosten spielen bei diesen überlegungen erst mal eine untergeordnete rolle. finanzierbar ist nahezu jeder park. positive beispiele gibt es hinreichend. wäre es ein immenses verlustgeschäft gäbe es diese parks nicht. das würde sich dauerhaft niemand antun!

ich wünsche dem bikepark in der rhön viel glück. ich halöte die strecken dort für interessant und ausbaufähig. aus meiner sicht ließe sich dort etwas vernünftiges verwirklichen. man muss aber diesen park auch wollen!


----------



## gomez (22. März 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,

da muss ich dir Recht geben lieber Onkel! Ich komme aus der Rhön und fahre schon seit mehr als 15 Jahren aktiv Rad. Das wir Biker nicht den entsprechenden Backround und nicht gerade von vielen Seiten unterstützung bekommen ist wohl war. Ein gute Beispiel zum Thema Umweltschutz und Lobyismus kann man an der Wasserkuppe begutachten. Diese liegt zwar in Hessen aber auch in der Röhn und somit im Biosphärenresevat Kernzone A oder was weis ich! Da kann man nur mit Sonderregelungen bauen oder landschaftliche Veränderungen vornehmen. Deshalb war ich auch sehr verwundert als ich diesen Winter das erst mal auf der Wasserkuppe zum Boarden war. Da hat man mal einfach so mir nichts dir nichts eine schneisse durch den Wald geschlagen um ein Skianfängerhang zu bauen. Und die Baupläne sind noch nicht beendet. Es sollen auch noch ein neuer Skilift gebaut werden um so ein Gebiet befahrbar zu machen, dass nach meiner Erkenntnis noch nie als Piste genutzt wurde. Außerdem liegt es noch abseits der Piste und da gibt es bestimmt auch seltene Tierarten die ihre Ruhe brauchen. Aber das ist ja egal weil der Betreiber scheiss reich ist und den lokalen Politikern so tief in der Arsch kriecht das er zum Mund wieder raus schaut! 

Es kotzt mich an!

Gruß an alle

Gomez


----------



## oBATMANo (22. März 2006)

Was habt ihr denn immer mit Euren BWLern  



> ob konzepte tragfähig sind, bzw. rentabel wird sich sicherlich erst in 2, 3 jahren zeigen. kein bikepark startetet von 0-100 durch. was mal wieder beweist, dass man auch in bwl im 3.semester noch lange nicht ausgelernt hat  .



Hat doch niemand irgend etwas in dieser Richtung von sich gegeben


----------



## Ken****Barbie (22. März 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr denn immer mit Euren BWLern
> 
> 
> 
> Hat doch niemand irgend etwas in dieser Richtung von sich gegeben



doch alter die Sunny musste darauf hinweisen wo sie ihr halbwissen her hat.

hehe aber die ist ja noch gut 10lenze jünger und net so ein ausgefuchster BWL Fuchs  wie du. 

Also SUNNY rette den Feuerberg


----------



## oBATMANo (22. März 2006)

Schleimer  

Bin aber auch dafür, dass Sunny den Park rettet  
Am besten nackich an Lift ketten


----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. März 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten nackich an Lift ketten


da bin ich auch dabei (aber nur bei schönem wetter)..

EDIT: habt ihr schon gesehen, dass der fred auf der www.mtb-news.de (erste seite
verlinkt ist?) vielleicht sollten wir den ton a weng runternehmen, sonst wird wieder 
alles anders interpretiert..


----------



## oBATMANo (22. März 2006)

> vielleicht sollten wir den ton a weng runternehmen


Laaaangweilig  

Lieber nackich den Pilzsuchern hinterher rennen. Macht bestimmt mehr Spaß.
Könnt ich auch gleich testen ob ich das tackeln vom Rugbyspielen noch drauf hab. Is aber wohl eher kontraproduktiv  

Könnten uns aber "Ich bin ein Skifahrer und fehlgeleiteter Wanderer" auf den Bauch schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. März 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Laaaangweilig
> 
> Lieber nackich den Pilzsuchern hinterher rennen. Macht bestimmt mehr Spaß.
> Könnt ich auch gleich testen ob ich das tackeln vom Rugbyspielen noch drauf hab. Is aber wohl eher kontraproduktiv
> ...


ich habe keinen bauch (oder zumindest nicht viel platz zum schreiben). dafür sind meine beine aber schön lang und bald auch wieder rasiert....


----------



## oBATMANo (22. März 2006)

Hatte die Bemerkung, dass bei den XClern halt Skifahrer am Rücken und Wanderer auf dem Bauch stehen muß, da wohl kaum mehr Platz is, extra noch weggelöscht


----------



## DIMB team (22. März 2006)

Tach Leute,
leider ist die Info erst auf Umwegen über DirtKing und Dubbel an uns weitergeleitet worden. Haben bereits unseren Rechtreferenten eingeschaltet. Einige Infos zur Klärung der Sachlage - denn nur auf der könnten wirr ggf. argumentieren, mit den Jägern wird es wohl nur schwerliche einen Kompromiss geben - brauchen wir aber unbedingt:

0  einen Übersichtplan  - Strassenkarte mit einem "X" -  damit wir wissen, wo genau die Lines sind und 

0  einen Lageplan 1:25.000 , 

0  Angaben, was steht im Flächennutzungsplan? - müsstet ihr dort im Bauamt/Landschaftsbehörde erfragen können

0  wenn es irgendwelche Beseitgungsverfügungen o.ä. gibt, auch diese.

Hoffe, dass es vor Ort welche gibt, die euch weiterhin unterstützen.

Gut wäre, wenn das Thema im OPEN TRAILS Forum weiterliefe:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210385

Dort verlaufen sich ja auch andere, die Erfahrungen gemacht haben und wertvolle Tipps geben können. 

Also, meldet euch, wenn ihr Infos habt bzw. gebt die Info direkt an unseren "Rechtsverdreher" (s. pm an DirtKing).


Gutes Gelingen!

Für die DIMB
Norm


----------



## oBATMANo (22. März 2006)

Sprecht doch die Betreiber dirket an.
Zwecks Flächenutzungsplan und Lageplan braucht man ja die Flurnummer und Gemarkung. Hat hier wohl keiner zur Hand

http://www.feuerberglifte.de/conpresso/winter_impressum/index.php

Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage begründent kann den nen Jäger etwas bewirken?
Ist doch eine Angelegenheit des zuständigen Amts z.B. Umweltamt wenn Auflagen verletzt werden. Jäger können halt Verstöße anzeigen, aber doch keine eigenen Interessen geltend machen.
Wär mir jetzt neu, dass nen Jäger was zu sagen hat, aber man lernt ja nie aus.


----------



## MasterChris (22. März 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> dimb einschalten.




hätte ich doch letztes jahr eintretten sollen


----------



## Ken****Barbie (22. März 2006)

es geht vorfährts hier...thx

des mit der Sunny klingt gut...damit würd sie sicherlich auf etlichen covers landen.


----------



## MasterChris (23. März 2006)

wenn ich keine 2std vom feuerberg weg wohnen, würde ich die unterlagen für die leute vom Dimb  besorgen ...

ich hab aber noch erfahren das der bikeparkbetreiber in der letzten zeit durch rechtstreitigkeiten usw. um die 150000 verlust gemacht haben soll?!?!?!?!?

wenn das stimmt braucht der park auch noch einen neuen Investor!?


----------



## oBATMANo (23. März 2006)

Würde solchen Gerüchten nicht all zu viel Beachtung schenken.


----------



## Kerschi (25. März 2006)

dirtjumpbastian schrieb:
			
		

> *sunny: mist, hab scho wieder beim basti neigeschrieben, sorry...*
> 
> jetzt macht mich mal net an, ok, ich finds auch ziemlich, ziemlich schei$$e, dass er zumacht, ok?
> aber wenn damit ultra fett kohle gemacht worden wär, dann hätte der "umweltschutz" und die jäger GAR NIX dagegen machen können! bei solchen sachen isses immer ne frage vom geld. die skifahrer machen schließlich im winter viel mehr kaputt, wenn es nur ums kaputt machen oder ähnliches gehen würde. also gehts ums geld und anmotzen braucht ihr mich net.
> ...



Das mit BMW war mal - mir is da nix mehr bekannt.

Leider bestätigen sich immer mehr die Gerüchte das BMais auch auf dem absteigenden Ast ist.
Man sah bereits im Oktober die Baumfällarbeiten aber ich konnte es einfach nicht glauben das die Skipiste verbreitert wird, der Wald gerodet wird und der DH platt gemacht wird ohne Ersatz zu bauen.... im neuen MRM ist ein Bikeparkposter drin und in der Streckenliste von BMais findet man KEINEN DH !!!

Bikepark ohne DH is für mich langweilig. Gott sei dank sind die Österreicher nicht so bescheuert wie wir Deutschen und buddeln fleissig in Saalbach, Leogang und Schladming. Is zwar weit weg aber dennoch nicht unmachbar.

Feuerberg find ich auch schad, wollt da dieses Jahr hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwild Ritter (25. März 2006)

Hallo Leutz,

letzte Infos aus der Mainpostausgabe vom 23.03.06

Zukunft des Bike-Parks hängt in der Luft

LANGENLEITEN (BAB) Stillstand am Bikepark 2006: Über die aktuelle Situation und Hintergründe informierten die Betreiber der Feuerberglifte, Rudi Ott und Gerhard Lindner, bei der Versammlung der Jagdgenossen in Langenleiten.



Wie berichtet, wird der Singletrail-Parcours am Feuerberg heuer nicht geöffnet und der Sessellift nicht in Betrieb genommen, weil die Genehmigung noch in der Luft hängt.

Ott und Lindner bedauerten in ihren Statements, dass es noch nicht gelungen ist, alle Interessen unter einen Hut zu bringen, zumal die Chance, heuer die Deutsche Meisterschaft am Feuerberg auszurichten, nicht nur für den Bikepark, sondern für die gesamte Urlaubsregion Rhön eine tolle Werbung gewesen wäre.
Forst will nur vier Strecken

Nachdem die bayerische Down-Hill-Meisterschaft "so gut geklappt" habe, sei der Deutsche Radsportverband mit dem Vorschlag, hier 2006 die Deutsche Meisterschaft durchzuführen, an sie herangetreten, so Lindner. Dieses Angebot sei als Anerkennung zu werten und zeuge von der Qualität der Anlage. Interessante Abfahrten seien für den Weiterbetrieb aber das A und O. "Der Forst will nur vier Strecken genehmigen", berichtete Lindner. Unter diesen Voraussetzungen sei "nichts mehr planbar - alles hängt in der Luft".

Das Problem: "Wir brauchen interessante Strecken; wir brauchen ein attraktives Produkt, das sich verkaufen lässt". Der Parcours müsse mit seinen Trails ein gewisses Klientel ansprechen. Man könne nicht nur vier Steilabfahrten für Könner und Actionbiker anbieten, sondern müsse mit einfacheren Strecken, die nun mal in Bögen durch den Waldbereich führen, auch den weniger Geübten etwas bieten, um ein möglichst breites Spektrum an Bikern zu erreichen, damit sich der Betrieb der Sesselbahn und der Aufwand für die Anlage rechne.

Zur Vorbereitung der Deutschen Meisterschaft hatten Lindner und Ott große Pläne. Sie hatten sich bereits mit Marketing-Spezialisten zusammengesetzt. "Jeder Fahrradladen in Deutschland hätte mit dem Verkauf eines Fahrrads auch eine Karte abgegeben, wie man in die Rhön kommt", nannte Lindner einen Punkt des Werbe-Konzepts.

Wenn die Meisterschaft gut gelaufen wäre, hätten weitere Großevents - von der Europameisterschaft bis zur Weltmeisterschaft - in Aussicht gestanden. "Bis 2010 hätten wir's gepackt", war Lindner überzeugt.

Nach der Schneeschmelze soll ein neuer Ortstermin mit Behördenvertretern am Feuerberg sein. Doch bei den Liftbetreibern ist die Luft raus. Für sie steht fest: Die Deutsche Meisterschaft 2006 ist gestorben und der Bikepark bleibt heuer geschlossen.
Bisher Zuschussbetrieb

Rudi Ott erinnerte, wie viel Enthusiasmus, Energie und Geld sie in die Anlage gesteckt haben. Sie haben Freizeit und Wochenenden am Feuerberg verbracht, Verhandlungen geführt, Nerven strapaziert, selbst viel Hand am Gelände angelegt. Bisher sei der Sommerbetrieb ein Zuschussgeschäft. Und ohne Genehmigung gibt's für die Bikeanlage auch keine Förderung aus Brüssel, so Lindner.

Zwar werde der Bikepark von Landratsamt und Tourismusvertretern begrüßt, sagte Lindner und er dankte Landrat Thomas Habermann ausdrücklich für die Unterstützung. Doch er war auch enttäuscht und verärgert, dass es trotz zahlreicher Gespräche mit beiden Landkreisen in eineinhalb Jahren noch nicht gelungen sei, mit Hinweisschildern an den Straßenabfahrten auf den Feuerberg aufmerksam zu machen. Dabei wäre das eine einfache, aber wirkungsvolle Werbung. Er habe von Bikern immer wieder Klagen bekommen, wie schwierig es gewesen sei, die Anlage zu finden, berichtete Lindner. "Das sind Sachen, die sind unglaublich!"

Rudi Otts Vorwurf, dass die Jäger nicht ganz unschuldig an der gegenwärtigen Situation sind, wies Jagdpächter Günter Metz entschieden zurück. Die Jäger hätten die Bikeanlage "sehr befürwortet". Die Liftbetreiber hätten sich allerdings nicht an Abmachungen über die Streckenführung gehalten, hielt Metz entgegen.
Absprachen nicht eingehalten

Es sei vereinbart gewesen, dass ohne Rücksprache mit den Jägern keine neuen Strecken gebaut werden. Dann sei während der Aufzuchtzeit von Jungwild eine neue Abfahrt durch den Wald entstanden.

Er habe am Landratsamt lediglich nachgefragt, ob das genehmigt sei, "mehr nicht", versicherte Metz und stellte klar: "Jeder vertritt seine Interessen." Metz betonte ausdrücklich: "Wir haben den Bikepark nicht torpediert, wir haben uns nur dagegen gewehrt, dass die Strecke durch die Kinderstube unseres Wildes führt". Er war sich sicher, dass es hier bei einem rechtzeitigen Gespräch auch einen Konsens gegeben hätte.

Jagdvorsteher Otmar Kessler machte den Vorschlag, dass sich Lindner und Ott mit den Jägern noch mal zusammensetzen. In Langenleiten werde der Bikepark begrüßt. Schließlich bringe der Liftbetrieb auch wirtschaftliche Vorteile für die Region. Und bisher habe man mit den Liftbetreibern, die ja mit großen Flächen in der Jagdgenossenschaft vertreten sind, auch immer gut zusammen gearbeitet.


----------



## Tilman (26. März 2006)

Ob das der Sache förderlich ist, die Sache in der Presse breitzutreten, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Und es sieht ja so aus, dls ob da eine Rechnung ohne den wirt gemacht wird, weil es nicht die äger sind, die die Sache letztendlich genehmigungsmäßig in trockene Tücher bringen müßten.

!! Zur Info: Da wäre auch noch der Naturpark Bayerische Rhön mit im Spiel, wenn ich das den mehr oder weniger tauglichen Karten von Liftbetreiber und Naturpark richtig entnehme.


----------



## MasterChris (29. März 2006)

Kanonenteil schrieb:
			
		

> 1. ...Die Deutsche Meisterschaft 2006 ist gestorben und der Bikepark bleibt heuer geschlossen...
> 
> 2. ...Er habe von Bikern immer wieder Klagen bekommen, wie schwierig es gewesen sei, die Anlage zu finden, berichtete Lindner. "Das sind Sachen, die sind unglaublich!"
> 
> ...




zu Punkt 1: Okay, die dt. Meisterschaft fällt flach, aber es heist das der Park HEUER geschlossen bleibt... bis nächstes Jahr kann es schon wieder ganz anders aus schauen! Ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf

Punkt 2: Lächerlich... Am geiskopf z.B sind auch keine Schilder, nur unmittelbar am Park und trotzdem findet die Biker hin... das dürfte das wenigste Problem sein. Der wo es finden will, findet es auch... die anderen sollen daheim bleiben!

Punkt 3: dann braucht man sich nicht wundern das da Probleme aufgetretten sind... 

Punkt 4: ich sehe das ganze positiv und hoffe das was gutes dabei raus kommt... die werden sich schon einig werden!?



			
				Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das der Sache förderlich ist, die Sache in der Presse breitzutreten, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


igrendwo muss die Öffentlichkeit ja informiert werden... wenn nicht über die Presse, wie dann?!?


----------



## timotheus (21. April 2006)

ne mail von denen:

Hallo liebe Freunde der Bikewelt Rhön.

Sicherlich hat der Eine oder Andere schon vernommen, daß wir die Deutschen Meisterschaften im MTB abgesagt haben.
Mit der Absage verbunden, haben wir uns entschlossen auch die Bikewelt nicht zu öffnen. Schweren Herzens.

Wenn ihr die Saale- Zeitung in den vergangenen Tagen aufgeschlagen habt, war ein unglaublicher Artikel darin zu lesen:

                     "Die Grasnarbe wurde zerstört"

Die Ortsgruppe des Bund Naturschutz hat diesen verfasst. Dem Faß schlägt es den Boden aus, darin ist ein Bild der E.O.N. Trasse veröffentlicht.
( E.On hat im vergangenen Jahr ein Erdkabel verlegt. Das Bild hat mit den Radlern nichts, aber auch garnichts zu tun!).

Ein Holzheimer und Urban dieser Ortsgruppe versuchen sich als Ritter und Schützer.

Offensichtlich sind Herr Holzheimer und Herr Urban bemüht, sich auf unsere Kosten, mit fragwürdigen Informationen und reichhaltigem Halbwissen zu profilieren.

1.Das abgebildete Foto zeigt eine Trasse am FB die mit Single Trail, Mountainbike oder auch FFH Gebiet rein gar nichts zu tun hat. Es handelt sich hier um einen  Abschnitt der E.O.N. Trasse, die bei der Verlegung der Hochspannungsleitung   unter die Erde entstanden ist. Diese zieht sich durch die gesamte östliche Skipiste,  einschließlich prioritärem Lebensraum und Magerrasen, und K e i n  Naturschützer hat dies bemängelt oder verhindert.

2. Die Single Trails , die für die Biker benötigt werden, umfassen eine denkbar geringe Fläche, und stehen in keiner Relation zu den zahlreichen , breitflächig vorhandenen Forst und Wirtschaftswegen, auf denen sich Forst, Agrar und Waidmänner tummeln.

3. Sogar die Naturschutzbehörde (reicht aber auch ein klar denkendes Hirn) kann bestätigen, dass ausgerechnet der unter Naturschutzstehende prioritäte Lebensraum am FB , also mit anderen Worten der Magerrasen ,überwiegend durch gezielte und naturnahe Pflege der Grünflächen durch die Betreiber erreicht wird.
Diese besonders schützenswerten Flächen sind übrigens  nicht in die Single Trails eingebunden !
Ihr Zustand hat sich in den letzten Jahren ständig verbessert.

4. Auch wir vom FB lieben unseren Berg, und kennen Ihn besser als sonst jemand. Für den Landschaftspflegerischen Begleitplan,  haben wir 5 stelligen Summen investiert.
Der Berg lebt, und wird weiter leben. Er bedarf keiner lbsternannten Ritter und Retter.

Wir benötigen nun Hilfe und Unterstützung von euch.
Bitte schreibt uns eure Meinung, Stellungsnahmen und Ideen. 
Was könnte man tun ?

Über zahlreiche Zuschriften würden wir uns sehr freuen!

Danke.


----------



## dubbel (21. April 2006)

timotheus schrieb:
			
		

> Wir benötigen nun Hilfe und Unterstützung von euch.
> Bitte schreibt uns eure Meinung, Stellungsnahmen und Ideen.
> Was könnte man tun ?


das kotzt mich jetzt echt an: 
seit wochen antwortet keiner der betreiber (@ tilman: hast du bzw. die DIMB inzwischen was gehört?) und dann sowas.


----------



## MasterChris (21. April 2006)

timotheus schrieb:
			
		

> Wir benötigen nun Hilfe und Unterstützung von euch.
> Bitte schreibt uns eure Meinung, Stellungsnahmen und Ideen.
> Was könnte man tun ?
> 
> ...



an wenn sollen die Mails geschickt werden?? an dich??
und unsere Meinungen und Stellungnahmen kann man hier in diesen Beitrag nach lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scale99 (21. April 2006)

Würde Lifte für Biker generell verbieten ! 
Für was hat man zwei Füße !


----------



## sunnyDH (21. April 2006)

Scale99 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde Lifte für Biker generell verbieten !
> Für was hat man zwei Füße !



das ist dummes und wenig konstruktives gewäsch! bitte unterlassen... 



also, ich werde auf jeden fall argumente für den feuerberglift sammeln (schreibt mir ruhig, was euch so einfällt) und nen artikel dazu schreiben, der sich gewaschen hat. muss nur gut durchdacht sein (=braucht zeit), damit das hand und fuß hat und nicht emotional, sondern überzeugend rüberkommt! jeder, der nur ein kleines bisschen denken kann, weiß, dass der bikepark ne schei$$ chance für diese abgewrackte region ist und dann gibts immer solche ar$chlöcher, die alles kaputt machen


----------



## SpongeBob (21. April 2006)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> das ist dummes und wenig konstruktives gewäsch! bitte unterlassen...



Hmm



			
				sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> ..für diese abgewrackte region ist und dann gibts immer solche *ar$chlöcher*, die alles kaputt machen..



Hmm.

Also wenn du so im Artikel agumentierst, hmm, ja mei, dann nehme dir noch mehr Zeit beim schreiben. Sich wiedersprechen ist nämlich ganz blöde........


----------



## sunnyDH (21. April 2006)

boah dann hätte ich eben für die, die nix checken, schreiben müssen, dass es ar$chlöcher gibt, die *die chancen* für so ne abgewrackte region kaputt machen....


----------



## MasterChris (22. April 2006)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> boah dann hätte ich eben für die, die nix checken, schreiben müssen, dass es ar$chlöcher gibt, die *die chancen* für so ne abgewrackte region kaputt machen....




ziemlich direkt für eine FRAU  
aber ich liebe und verstehe deine Aussage ...!!! wo du recht hast hast du recht


----------



## timotheus (22. April 2006)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> an wenn sollen die Mails geschickt werden?? an dich??
> und unsere Meinungen und Stellungnahmen kann man hier in diesen Beitrag nach lesen





lol nein, ich hab die newsletter von denen. die mail ist vom FBL


----------



## ufp (3. Mai 2006)

onkel_c schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke die rhön ist, wie viele andere gegenden auch ein 'heißes pflaster' und es gibt sicherlich nicht wenige umweltschützer, die das biken gerne völlig in der landschaft untersagen würden. es soll ja sogar autobahnen geben, die nicht gebaut werden, weil dort eine seltene kamm molchart vorkommt, dier man nicht umsiedeln kann (kosten) und die vom aussterben bedroht ist.


Hi.
In Österreich/Wien gibt es ein Naturschutzgebiet, die Lobau, wo man eine Autobahn bauen will! Es gibt dort zwar auch Umweltschützer und mittlerweile auch Bürgerinitiativen http://www.lobau.org/ http://www.lobauautobahn.at/ aber auch diese haben schlechte Karten.
(Wollt ich hier nur erwähnen; daß die Umweltschützer hier gegen viel gravierendere Probleme auf verlorenem Posten stehen  )

Zurück zum Thema Feuerberglifte
Ich glaube eher das es "die Wanderer" (Nordic Walker?) sind. So wie immer (ja ich verallgemeinere... ). Aber es ist doch so: Die Wanderer waren immer schon da, plötzlich kommen ein paar "Ausreißer", "schwarze Schafe", die sich daneben benehmen, sich um nichts pfeifen und somit das Image der Biker zuerstören. Nachdem die Wanderer viel Geld bringen, eine große Lobby haben und nichts zerstören [1], wird man ihre Beschwerden berücksichtigen und das geringere Übel, die Biker verbannen  .

[1] 
Für wen wurden denn die (Wander)Wege angelegt?
Für wen wurden Hütten zum Essen und Übernachten gebaut?
Für wen wurden Beschneiungsanlagen gekauft?
Für wen wurden die Lifte gebaut?
Usw. usf.
Nicht für die Biker! Die Biker dürfen, erst nachdem man den Gemeinden und Liftbetreibern erklärt hat (Dank BWL  ), daß man mit "*denen*" noch mehr Geld erwirtschaften kann, diese, offensichtlich gnadenhalber, *mit*benutzen.

Das die Betreiber vielleicht, ohne Rücksprache etwas gebaut haben, geht natürlich nicht in Ordnung. Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß, selbst wenn ein neuer Weg gebaut wurde, dieser wirklich genau dort verläuft wo das Jungwild seine Aufzuchtzeit verbringt. ("Dann sei während der Aufzuchtzeit von Jungwild eine neue Abfahrt durch den Wald entstanden.")

Weil das Jungwild ist sicher auch von den derzeit, in ein paar Metern Entfernung fahrenden Bikern, genau so gestört. Oder eben auch nicht  .

Und durch die Liftanlagen ist "damals" und auch heute , kein Jungwild etc. gestört  worden.
Unglaublich welche Augenauswischerei da betrieben wird.
Vor allem wenn man dann folgendes liest: "Er habe am Landratsamt *lediglich* nachgefragt, ob das genehmigt sei, "mehr nicht", versicherte Metz"

Nur mal so am Rande gefragt, wie schwer ist es denn dort raufzufahren? Oder kann man nur schieben? Weil runterfahren müßte ja gehen, denn gesperrt wird ja "nur" der Lift? Oder wird dann gleich alles gesperrt und abgeriegelt?



> wen interessieren also die belange ein paar sich bergab stürzender radler?


Niemanden. Außer: Wieviel bringts?
Bringen sie Geld herein und/oder verursachen sie nur Probleme?



> ohne lobby und befürworter in den entscheidenen gremien, wird das ganz schwer!


Ihr habt wenigstens eine  mit der Dimb. 

Ich hoffe nur, daß dies kein negativer Trend wird, einerseits mit immer mehr Trailsperrungen und andererseits Bikepark Schließungen  .

Und ob's die Össis besser haben oder machen, naja...
Leider haben so Trends an sich, daß sie sich auch über Grenzen verbreiten  . 



> ich wünsche dem bikepark in der rhön viel glück.


Ich wünsche allen bestehenden und noch vielen entstehenden Bikeparks viel Glück  .

mfg sv650-ufp


----------



## spezi_fahrer (6. Mai 2006)

hi
wollt dieses Jahr auch hin fahrn und dann musst ich im März diesen Artikel lesen  

weiß vielleicht irgendwer schon was neues darüber ob er nächstes Jahr wieder öffnet? (die Hoffnungn noch nich aufgeben will  )


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (31. August 2008)

Huhu,  

aus gegebenen Anlass betätige ich mich mal als Totengräber.
es gibt Neuigkeiten aus der Rhön:
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/rhoengrabfeld/Rund-um-den-Kreuzberg;art20297,4668185

Einen anderen Thread zum selben Thema gibts hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=342229

Also hoffen wir dass es diesmal auch wahr wird.


----------



## MasterChris (31. August 2008)

wäre natürlich ne feine sache wenn da wieder was geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (3. September 2008)

wenn der Didi H. des baut, wird des genial!


----------



## TimvonHof (4. September 2008)

Na endlich!
Eine Gemeinde, die die Augen nicht mehr vor dem Klimawandel verschließt und sich ne Menge Schneekanonen kauft (die dann wegen den Temperaturen nicht eigesetzt werden), sondern was im Sommer macht.
Hat ja auch 3 Jahre gedauert bis diese Erkenntnis gereift ist. Nun, da die Feuerberglifte auf dem Spiel stehen, und damit nicht nur Arbeitsplätze gefährdet sind, sondern auch eine "Attraktion" fangen die Ämter auch an sich zu bewegen.
Vielleicht ist ja jemand auch darauf gekommen, dass es Unsinn ist jedes Jahr aufs Neue Rebhühner anzusiedeln, die dann eh wieder weg sind 

Hoffen wir mal, dass die Mühlen sich dieses Jahr noch drehen und die Genehmigung kommt. Den frostlosen Winter kann dann gebaut werden und Saisonstart ist dann 2009. Hoffentlich nicht erst wieder im Juli 

Bis dann,
Tim


----------



## didi.H (5. September 2008)

Der Gemeinderat hat am 28.08. einstimmig das "JA" zum Bikepark beschlossen. Die Erlaubnis vom Forst liegt schon vor. Jetzt warten wir nur noch auf die Zusage vom Landratsamt.
Dort ist man dem Bikepark nach ihren eigenen Angaben auch positiv gesonnen. Wenn alles gut läuft werden wir anfang Oktober mit dem Bau beginnen.
Es soll ein Slopestyle Parcour (mit Box, Wallrides, Dirts), ein Übungs Parcour und ein Pumptrack im unteren Bereich entstehen. 
Die Downhillstrecke und eine Freeridestrecke mit viel Flow im kanadischen Style und mit North Shore Hindernissen soll von der Bergstation starten. 
Wir beabsichtigen am 01.05. 2009 zu öffnen.
Für 2010 planen wir den Bau einen 4X Strecke die mit dem Schlepplift bedient wird.


Die Öffnungszeiten werden vorraussichtlich sein:
Mittwoch nur für Verinsmitglieder von 14,00-17,00 Uhr
Freitag                                    von 13,00-17,00 Uhr
Samstag und Sonntag                von   9,00-17,00 Uhr
In den Ferien Mittwoch-Sonntag  von   9,00-17,00 Uhr

Wir suchen übrigens noch Helfer für den Bau, wer will kann sich bei mir melden.
MfG.
Didi


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (5. September 2008)

Hallo Didi,

das hört sich ja genial an und es ist für jeden was dabei. 
Also Jungs auf zum Feuerberg, Aufbauhilfe leisten. 

Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## oBATMANo (5. September 2008)

Dietmar wir lieben Dich


----------



## didi.H (5. September 2008)

Dieter


----------



## MasterChris (5. September 2008)

didi.H schrieb:


> Es soll ein Slopestyle Parcour (mit Box, Wallrides, Dirts), ein Übungs Parcour und ein Pumptrack im unteren Bereich entstehen.
> Die Downhillstrecke und eine Freeridestrecke mit viel Flow im kanadischen Style und mit North Shore Hindernissen soll von der Bergstation starten.



richtig geil


----------



## LB Jörg (6. September 2008)

Dann lohnt sich es endlich wiedr mal in diese Himmelsrichtung zu fahren

G.


----------



## Düst__ (6. September 2008)

Hip-hip-hurra
Voll gut, diese Nachrichten!
Bei den Voraussichtlichen öffnungszeiten steht was von: Vereinsmitgliedern..
Um welchen aka was für ein Verein handelt es denn?
Haben hier in SW ja "bike-unit.ev" evtl wäre ja eine zusammenarbeit möglich oder so sachen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (6. September 2008)

Danke!!!!!!!!!!!

Endlich muss man sich nicht mehr auf der blöden A3 Richtung Nürnberg quälen wenn man ordentlich Spass am biken haben will!!!! Ab Mai 09 kann ich dann ganz gediegen die A7 hoch fahren und mich freuen, dass nur 5 weitere Autos eine dreispurige Autobahn mit mit teilen!

Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## >Jonas< (11. September 2008)

warum 4x erst 2010??

wird aber nen geiler park denk ich
mit slopestyle und pumptrack
ich weis jetzt schon was ich am ersten mai mache


----------



## didi.H (14. September 2008)

Erst 2010, weil wir erst sehen müssen wie der Park läuft, falls das Landratsamt endlich aus der Hüfte kommt. Wir müssen für die 4X den Schlepplift auf machen und würder dazu 2 extra Arbeitskräfte brauchen und das kostet alles Geld. 
Wir wollen einen eigenen Verein gründen, den brauchen wir für geplante Veranstalltungen, könnten uns aber schon eine Zusammenarbeit mit einem bereits bestehenden Verein vorstellen.
Der Zuständige vom Landratsamt hat übrigens wieder einen fest zugesagten Termin verstreichen lassen ohne das etwas geschehen ist.
Jetzt soll bis spätestens nächsten Freitag eine entgültige Entscheidung über den Bau getroffen werden. Man darf gespannt sein. Ich werde berichten.
MfG.
Didi


----------



## illuminato (14. September 2008)

Man kennt das ja: Selber muss man alles innerhalb kürzester Zeit erledigen, sonst gibts Mahnungen und die können sich schön Zeit lassen!
Immer das gleiche mit den Leuten aus Landratsämtern!
Um Protesten vorzubeugen: Es gibt sicher auch mehrer Gegenbeispiele.


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (14. September 2008)

Hallo Didi,

na hoffentlich scheitert es nicht an einer Person bzw. Behörde. 
Wäre wirklich zu schade für die Region.


----------



## >Jonas< (14. September 2008)

ich denk mal nicht das es scheitert
es gibt genug gute argumente für einen bikepark am feuerberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (15. September 2008)

WIR wissen das. DIE haben aber vllt nicht wirklich große Begeisterung für unseren Sport und können das daher nicht verstehen oder nachvollziehen. Ich erwarte da kein Verständnis für aber sie sollten sich im klaren sein, dass es einfach wirtschaftlich lukrativ sein könnte das ganze wieder zum Leben zu erwecken...weil im Winter kann man leider bei uns kaum noch Ski/Snowboard fahren...


----------



## didi.H (21. September 2008)

Hallo, es hat sich mal wieder nichts getan. Jetzt habe ich am Mittwoch einen Termin beim Landratsamt Rhön-Grabfeld, da soll sich entscheiden was nun ist. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (21. September 2008)

didi.H schrieb:


> Hallo, es hat sich mal wieder nichts getan. Jetzt habe ich am Mittwoch einen Termin beim Landratsamt Rhön-Grabfeld, da soll sich entscheiden was nun ist. Ich bin gespannt.


Ohhh.

Moin Didi,

ich habs mir fast schon gedacht, wünsche dir und für uns alle daß am Mittwoch eine positive Antwort dabei herauskommt.


----------



## illuminato (21. September 2008)

didi.H schrieb:


> Hallo, es hat sich mal wieder nichts getan. Jetzt habe ich am Mittwoch einen Termin beim Landratsamt Rhön-Grabfeld, da soll sich entscheiden was nun ist. Ich bin gespannt.



Solche Schnarchnasen! 

Ich war heute weider in Osternohe, wo es das gleiche ist: im WInter kein Schnee mehr weil zu flach und warm und im Sommer tote Hose....jetzt sind jedes WE junge Leute da, die ordentlich einen drauf machen und Geld mitbrigen...ich habe von Betreibern und Angestellten nur positives gehört und die Leute aus dem Umland (die ihre Kinder abgeholt haben und mich zu meinem Auto gefahren ahben weil ich auf der letzten Abfahrt einen Platten bekommen habe) sind von der Sache begeistert. 
Hoffentlich sehen es die leute in der Rhön auch ein...


----------



## Lumpi247 (25. September 2008)

Ja perfekt, des hört sich doch wunderbar an!

Ich bin mir sicher, dass sich da was tun wird. Wenn meine Prüfungen Ende Oktober vorbei sind stehe ich gern mit meiner Manneskraft zum buddeln zur Verfügung. Und der ein oder andere wird sich auch noch aktivieren lassen.


----------



## P3 Killa (25. September 2008)

Hi Didi,

hast schon Neuigkeiten? Wäre ja geil wenns etz echt klappt! Weist ja, beim bauen kannste auf uns Zählen haben wa die ja schon im Sommer zugesagt  Außerdem bin ich eh gleich ums Eck! 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Mr. Stinky (26. September 2008)

Hoffe das es klappt, stehe auch gern mit schaufel und schweiß zur verfügung! 

mfg
achim


----------



## >Jonas< (26. September 2008)

also an genügend mithelfern wird es nicht scheitern, ich würde auch aufjedenfall beim bauen mithelfen

gibts schon was neues vom landratsamt??


----------



## >Jonas< (26. September 2008)

also an genügend mithelfern wird es nicht scheitern, ich würde auch aufjedenfall beim bauen mithelfen

gibts schon was neues vom landratsamt??


sorry doppelt gepostet


----------



## didi.H (28. September 2008)

Hallo, 
das Treffen am Freitag mit dem Wasserwirtschaftsamt und dem Landratsamt hat ergeben, daß wir die Slope Style Line nicht da bauen dürfen wie geplant. Wir warer daraufhin am Samstag am Feuerberg und haben uns etwas anderes einfallen lassen. Ich denke die neue Variante ist auch nicht schlecht. Ich werde einen neuer Streckenplan zeichnen und ihn  am Montag beim Landratsamt einreichen. Ich bin gespannt was dann wieder ist. Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.
MfG.
Didi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Stinky (28. September 2008)

ich bin gespannt und drück die daumen ... aber erstmal 2-3 strecken zu haben würde ja schonmal für den anfang reichen


----------



## The_Ralle (29. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich könnte auch noch n paar Bekannte zusammentrommeln und Mithilfe leisten 
bin halt zeitlich stark eingeengt  - aber Samstag, 18.10.08 hab ich mir schonmal im Kalender eingetragen. Da möcht ich auf alle Fälle am Feuerberg aufschlagen.
Ich hab jetzt nicht alles zurückgelesen, was die letzte Woche war - aber irgend jemand hat ja mal gepostet, dass es Anfang Oktober mit Bauen lsogehen soll. Bitte Bescheid geben wenn was geht / geplant ist... 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## teatimetom (30. September 2008)

saubär didi ! 

auch wenn ich ned genau weiss wo das ist, da komm ich mal hin dann wenns soweit ist


----------



## didi.H (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, es gibt neues vom Feuerberg.
Nachdem wir die Probleme mit dem Wasserwirtschaftsamt beseitigen konnten, hat der Bund für Vogelschutz und der Bund Naturschutz Einwende angemeldet. Wegen dem Birkhuhn und dem Borstengras.
Jetzt haben wir da wieder Termine und müssen neue Hürden meistern. Das kommt mir langsam vor wie ein Spiel ohne Grenzen. Die Entscheidung ob ja oder nein wurde jetzt auf ende Oktober vertagt. Mir läuft die Zeit weg, wenn ich die geplante Eröffnung halten will, dürfen die Jungs vom Landratsamt jetzt hinne machen.


----------



## The_Ralle (9. Oktober 2008)

Och menno - sollen sie halt mal alle ihre Bedenken auf einmal anmelden und nicht immer einer nach dem anderen - echt zum :kotz: 
aber es wird hoff ich - doch noch n gutes Ende nehmen   - aber des mit der Ausführungszeit wird dann echt eng bis Anfang Mai.
Aber wie gesagt - jetzt musst halt leider erst mal WIEDER abwarten...


----------



## >Jonas< (9. Oktober 2008)

ich versteh des echt net warum ausgerechnet wegen dem birkhuhn, im winter gibts doch auch birkhühner da müsste ja der bund für vogelschutz auch was  gegen skilifte haben

naja ich hoffe das wird schnell abgeklärt


----------



## Mr. Stinky (10. Oktober 2008)

kommt lasst uns die dinger illegal schießen, dann gibts kei birkhühner mehr und haben freie bahn für die strecken 








es ist einfach nur zum kotzen .........


----------



## TimvonHof (11. Oktober 2008)

Meine Rede,
wegen dem Birkhuhn (oder was auch immer) hats den Park schon das letzte Mal geschmissen (naja - da waren auch noch ein paar andere Sachen beteiligt).
Warum die alle nacheinander kommen? Weil einer auf den anderen baut, dass die Sportanlage verhindert wird - wenn das Wasseramt in dieser Aufgabe "versagt" hat dann kommen nun die Tiermenschen und Baumumarmer ins Spiel - das nächste ist dann evt das Luftamt, was eine erhöhte Feinstaubbelastung an trockenen Tagen befürchtet oder sonst so was.
Es ist definitiv nicht einfach einen Park in einer Gegend aufzubauen, die daran nicht interessiert ist und lieber weiter auf Schnee wartet.
Ich drück Euch alle Daumen - und werde GARANTIERT vorbeikommen wenn der Park dann mal wieder offen hat.
Ob Ihr den Termin mit dem 1.5. halten könnt ist steht aber noch in den Sternen - da brüten ja überall die Birkhühner und verstecken sich im Borstengrass (das ist übrigens ein neues Argument - hab ich noch nicht gehört)....





Mr. Stinky schrieb:


> kommt lasst uns die dinger illegal schießen, dann gibts kei birkhühner mehr und haben freie bahn für die strecken
> ..



nanana! wer wird denn gleich zu solchen Taten aufrufen. Das geht nur nach hinten los. Wenn dann überall Vogelleichen rumliegen machen die ein Foto, stellen es in die Presse (die nimmt ja immer gerne alles) und behaupten dass die Viecher schon alleine durch den Bau umgekommen sind, und was dann erst im laufenden Betrieb alles für Verluste beklagen zu sein werden.....


http://www.kirchenweb.at/kochrezepte/insekten/verbotene_rezepte/birkhahn.htm

schönes WE,
Tim


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Oktober 2008)

Mr. Stinky schrieb:


> kommt lasst uns die dinger illegal schießen, dann gibts kei birkhühner mehr und haben freie bahn für die strecken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoi,hoi,Gewalt ist keine Lösung,....aber manchmal Mittel zum Zweck .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Oktober 2008)

Weiß hier eigentlich jemand was mit Herrn Lindner ist ?


----------



## didi.H (15. Oktober 2008)

Was soll mit Herrn Lindner sein? Der ist weiterhin mit Herrn Ott der Liftbetreiber und ich bin falls es endlich voran geht der Bikeparkbetreiber.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Oktober 2008)

didi.H schrieb:


> Was soll mit Herrn Lindner sein? Der ist weiterhin mit Herrn Ott der Liftbetreiber und ich bin falls es endlich voran geht der Bikeparkbetreiber.


 Danke für die Aufklärung,das wußte ich nicht.Na dann haben wir ja den richtigen Ansprechpartner rund um den Bikepark


----------



## didi.H (16. Oktober 2008)

Das Landratsamt Rhön-Grabfeld hat sich intern am Mittwoch beraten. Jetzt trifft sich der Oberregierungsrat am Freitag mit dem Landrar und dann bekomme ich am Montag schriftlich bescheid ob ja oder nein. Nach den telefonischen Angaben vom Landratsamt schaut es gut aus. Was das auch immer heist. Ach ja der Rhön Club hat noch Einspruch eingelegt, weil ein sogenannter Themenwanderweg gekreutzt wird und die Biker die wanderer stöhren könnter. Mal sehen was das wird. Ich werde berichten. 
MfG.
Didi


----------



## Mr. Stinky (16. Oktober 2008)

mein gott dann wird halt über derren wanderweg nen road gap gebaut 


bin weiterhin gespannt


----------



## teatimetom (16. Oktober 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhönshredder (16. Oktober 2008)

> mein gott dann wird halt über derren wanderweg nen road gap gebaut





ja und dann mit backflip rüber oder was...!?

Ne aber mal im ernst :
Im winter hauen sich die Freeskier und snowboarder überall runter ,fahren durch den Wald (ist in Europa verboten) und machen anderes schräges Zeug 
Und dann stört`s keinen ob da jetzt irgend ein wasweißich-huhn 
tot umfällt...
liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass unser Sport noch nicht so weit verbreitet ist und dagegen z.B. Skifahren überall in den Medien zu finden ist.
So entsteht die negative Einstellung gegenüber Bikern.

Auf Deutsch :
Was der Bauer nicht kennt isst er nicht.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Oktober 2008)

Rhönshredder schrieb:


> ja und dann mit backflip rüber oder was...!?
> 
> Ne aber mal im ernst :
> Im winter hauen sich die Freeskier und snowboarder überall runter ,fahren durch den Wald (ist in Europa verboten) und machen anderes schräges Zeug
> ...


 Damit magst Du Recht haben,aber leider gibt es auch unter uns Leute die meinen sich alles herrausnehmen zudürfen und alles in Beschlag nehmen,komme wer da wolle. Miteinander,und ab und an wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt auch ´mal ein Schwätzchen mit Wanderern oder Anliegern zu führen um denen unseren Sport zu erklären.


----------



## G-ZERO FX (20. Oktober 2008)

gibt`s neuigkeiten??


----------



## St0Rm (20. Oktober 2008)

HEy, zwecks "Themen" Wanderweg, Am Ochsenkopf im Fichtelgebirge wird auch 3x der "Wanderweg" gekreuzt.

Lösung war ausreichende Kennzeichnung und rdy, freddy, go 

Gruß


----------



## didi.H (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe gestern einen Anruf vom Oberregierungsrat bekommen und der meinte, ich werde bis ende der Woche einen Entwurf der Genehmigung bekommen. Ich solle die Auflagen prüfen, ob sie mir passen und dann werde ich die endgültige Genehmigung bekommen. Es geht voran. Ich habe ja schon nicht mehr daran geglaubt. Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter noch einige Wochen schön, daß wir noch was gebacken kriegen.
MfG.
Didi


----------



## St0Rm (21. Oktober 2008)

Super!


----------



## The_Ralle (21. Oktober 2008)

Freu freu


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. Oktober 2008)

Puhh,na dann werden wir wohl bald die Schaufeln schwingen!


----------



## G-ZERO FX (21. Oktober 2008)

yeah


----------



## Mr. Stinky (21. Oktober 2008)

sauber! meld dich wenn du leute zum hacken brauchst! ^^

mfg
achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Oktober 2008)

didi.H schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern einen Anruf vom Oberregierungsrat bekommen und der meinte, ich werde bis ende der Woche einen Entwurf der Genehmigung bekommen. Ich solle die Auflagen prüfen, ob sie mir passen und dann werde ich die endgültige Genehmigung bekommen. Es geht voran. Ich habe ja schon nicht mehr daran geglaubt. Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter noch einige Wochen schön, daß wir noch was gebacken kriegen.
> MfG.
> Didi


Und,den Entwurf bekommen ?,was für Auflagen ? Wie geht´s weiter ?


----------



## didi.H (26. Oktober 2008)

Nein, ich hab wie gewohnt noch nichts bekommen. Ich werde noch bis Mittwoch warten, falls nichts kommt, dann wieder dort anrufen und nachfragen was is.
MfG.
Didi


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. Oktober 2008)

didi.H schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab wie gewohnt noch nichts bekommen. Ich werde noch bis Mittwoch warten, falls nichts kommt, dann wieder dort anrufen und nachfragen was is.
> MfG.
> Didi


Ist schon frustrierend wenn man in der Luft hängt.


----------



## mavis (29. Oktober 2008)

haudi! so en neuer mit am start! hatt sich schon was ergeben? gibts was neues! 
verfolge das draaaaaama schon ne ganze weile! Herr didi.H tut mir ja richtig leid, jede menge stress den er da hat! Und das alles irgendwo nur für uns (eren sport)!
aufjedfall mal hochachtung und vielen dank für die ausdauer und die starken nerven, hätte ja auch schon alles hinschmeißen können! mfg fränk da tank


----------



## betzmani (29. Oktober 2008)

*ja echt hoffe dass das klappt, weil im winter wird da ja glaub ich au noch ski(wenn noch schnee liegt) gefahrn...*
*außerdem sind es die boarder un skier die rechts un links in der pamba "rumgurgen"...*
*also es wär echt schade wenn das jetzt doch noch platzen würde, weil die rhön brauchn bikepark...*
*winterberg un willingen is einfach immer zu weit *

*also weiter kämpfen*


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Oktober 2008)

didi.H schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab wie gewohnt noch nichts bekommen. Ich werde noch bis Mittwoch warten, falls nichts kommt, dann wieder dort anrufen und nachfragen was is.
> MfG.
> Didi


Und,hat sich etwas getan?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. November 2008)

Hallo didi.H,was gibt es Neues ???????????


----------



## didi.H (3. November 2008)

Hallo, genau vor 2 Wochen hat mich der Herr vom Landratsamt angerufen und gemeint, ich würde einen Entwurf der Genehmigung bekommen und ich solle doch mal die Auflagen prüfen. Als ich eine Woche später immen noch nichts bekommen habe, habe ich erneut im Landratsamt angerufen. Es hat bis Mittwoch gedauert bis ich jemanden erreicht habe. Da hieß es ich werde bis spätestens Freitag schriftlich bescheid bekommen. Der Freitag verging, doch nichts kam. Ich rief wieder an und man sagte mir, ich würde noch heute die Genehmigung per email bekommen, doch jetzt ist Montag und ich habe immer noch nichts.
So weit so gut.
MfG.
Didi


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. November 2008)

didi.H schrieb:


> Hallo, genau vor 2 Wochen hat mich der Herr vom Landratsamt angerufen und gemeint, ich würde einen Entwurf der Genehmigung bekommen und ich solle doch mal die Auflagen prüfen. Als ich eine Woche später immen noch nichts bekommen habe, habe ich erneut im Landratsamt angerufen. Es hat bis Mittwoch gedauert bis ich jemanden erreicht habe. Da hieß es ich werde bis spätestens Freitag schriftlich bescheid bekommen. Der Freitag verging, doch nichts kam. Ich rief wieder an und man sagte mir, ich würde noch heute die Genehmigung per email bekommen, doch jetzt ist Montag und ich habe immer noch nichts.
> So weit so gut.
> MfG.
> Didi


Wo gibt es denn sowas,?Langsam kommt es mir vor als würden sie Dich verarschen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-ZERO FX (3. November 2008)

lächerlich


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. November 2008)

G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> lächerlich


 Was ist lächerlich ???


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (3. November 2008)

Hallo Didi,

da bleibt Dir/uns wohl nichts anderes übrig als sich zu gedulden und immer wieder nachzuhaken. 
Es bringt ja nichts hier auf den Putz zu hauen, die Ämter sitzen nun mal am längeren Hebel.

Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## G-ZERO FX (3. November 2008)

meine natürlich die unverlässlichkeit des Landratsamtes... Finde es schon unverschämt soviele Benachrichtigungstermine ohne stellung zu nehmen verstreichen zu lassen.


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (10. November 2008)

Nach den vielen Einträgen der letzten Tage gehe ich davon aus das sich weithin nix getan hat


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. November 2008)

Hat sich schon irgendetwas ergeben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. November 2008)

boah alter falter, ich habe gerade eben mal diesen thread in gänze gelesen. das ist ja echt hart. sich so sehr von den ämtern auf der nase rumtanzen lassen zu müssen ist schon bitter. dieter, ich drücke weiterhin die daumen. aber ich bin gelinde gesagt skeptisch, ob das mit dem 1.5. was wird. andererseits ist der winter ja noch mild...


----------



## didi.H (14. November 2008)

Hallo, zwischenzeitlich hatte ich eine Genehmigung, die war aber an so starke Auflagen gebunden, daß es unmöglich war, gute Strecken zu bauen. Ich habe Einspruch gegen die Auflagen eingelegt und gestern war dann wieder mal eine Begehung. Die verlief ganz gut und ich konnte die Bedenken zerschlagen. Jetzt soll ich die neue Genehmigung mitte nächster Woche bekommen. Wenn alles glatt geht, fangen wir nächsten Samstag mit der Downhill an. Es gab ja letztes Jahr Franken Winter DH Cup, ich beabsichtige im Januar oder Februar einen Lauf zum Cup auszutragen, mal schauen ob wir das mit der Strecke hin bekommen. Wer will, Zeit und Lust hat kann am Samstag, den 22.11. kommen und helfen. Ich werde aber nochmal schreiben ob alles geklappt hat.
MfG.
Didi


----------



## >Jonas< (14. November 2008)

das hört sich doch schonmal gut an.
leider hab ich am 22.11. schule, aber ich helf sicher noch irgendwann.
werden dann noch andere strecken für die nächste saison gebaut oder erstma nur die dh-strecke??


----------



## Düst__ (15. November 2008)

Super! Ich werde auf jeden Fall mit ein paar jungs der "bike-unit.ev" zu euch stoßen und schön mithelfen....freu,freu


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (18. November 2008)

Aus dem "Open Trails" Bereich:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5315603&postcount=68

Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## mavis (19. November 2008)

haudi,
will viell. auch sa kommen zum helfen! wohn viell. ne halbe std. von dort weg, war aber schon 5 jahre nix mehr in dieser gegend! kann mich jemand sagen wo sich genau getroffen wird? und ob was mit zu bringen is....? 
ich danke.......


----------



## didi.H (20. November 2008)

Hallo, wir treffen uns um 9.00 Uhr an der Talstation des Liftes. Werkzeug ist genügend vorhanden. Bis dann.
MfG.
Didi


----------



## mavis (23. November 2008)

hey didi,
danke nochma für die prooootzeit ! und den schönen samstag! hat monster spaß gemacht! Bist super net und deine kompanen auch, und deshalb werd ich jederzeit wieder kommen zum helfen! nächster samstag is schon eingeplahnt  haha! sag halt nochma bescheid wenn was geht! würd mich freun! also glück auf....


----------



## didi.H (24. November 2008)

Nochmal danke fürs Helfen. Wir sind mit der DH fertig bis zur Wiese.
Am nächsten Samstag räumen wir das Steilstück frei und am Sonntag fangen wir dann an ein paar Anlieger im Steilstück zu schaufel.
MfG.
Didi


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (24. November 2008)

Würde mich über ein paar Bilder freuen, falls jemand welche gemacht hat. So als eine Art "Doku", fortlaufend bis zur Eröffnung. Man könnte die Bilder ja auch auf feuerberglifte.de online stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (24. November 2008)

Gute Idee!
Begleitende Doku und Werbung zahlen sich immer aus - es soll sich ja soweit und noch weiter  rumsprechen, dass bei uns in der Region was an laufen ist


----------



## dubbel (24. November 2008)

rumpelheinzchen schrieb:


> Würde mich über ein paar Bilder freuen, falls jemand welche gemacht hat.


komm halt nächsten samstag vorbei, 
dann siehst du's.


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (24. November 2008)

Muss leider Samstag arbeiten, so wie auch schon letzten Sa. Sonst würde ich sogar beim buddeln helfen.


----------



## dubbel (24. November 2008)

am Sonntag geht's weiter.


----------



## Ikonoklast (24. November 2008)

evtl nehm ich diese WOche mal nen Fotoaparat und nen Fahrrad mit, vielleicht kann man ja ne kleine Runde proberollen auch wenns noch nicht wirklich weit ist. Das Stückchen mit den Wurzeln und Steinen ist auf jedenfall cool


----------



## didi.H (25. November 2008)

Wir haben leider keine Bilder gemacht, das Wetter war zu schlecht. Unsere Hände waren am Rechen fest gefrohren, da ging nichts. Wir werden nächste Woche welche machen. Mit der Homepage das dauert noch einige Wochen, ich habe im Moment so viel zu tun, das schaffe ich nicht vorher. 
Bis die Tage.
Didi


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (25. November 2008)

Hallo Didi,

so wie es aussieht bin ich am kommenden Samstag mit dabei. Ich rufe dich aber am Freitagnachmittag nochmal an. Bist du da unter der Telnr. erreichbar die du mir mal per PN geschickt hast?


----------



## The_Ralle (25. November 2008)

@didi.H

Zwei bescheidene Fragen: 
1. wann gehts am Samstag los? 
2. wie haltet ihr´s mit der weißen Pracht und den Wintersportlers? Die Lifte sind ja die Tage angeblich in Betrieb gegangen...?! 


Gruß
Ralf


----------



## didi.H (26. November 2008)

1. Ja ich bin unter der Tel. erreichbar.
2. Wir treffen uns um c.a. 9.00 Uhr an der Talstation.
3. Wenn nicht mehr Schnee liegt als letzte Woche dürfte das kein Problem geber und wir sind ja im Wald, dort storemn wir die Skifahrer nicht.
Bis dann, Danke.
Didi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netrider (26. November 2008)

Erstmal dicken Respekt an dich! 
Es war der erste Bikepark, in dem ich war. Er war einfach unbeschreiblich geil, da man echt, auch ohne viel können Spaß haben konnte!
Und er wird wieder kommen!!! =)*** TOLL!

Ich hoffe, dass sich in den Ferien die Möglichkeit bietet euch zu helfen!!!


Ansonsten denke ich wäre ein echt fettes DANKESCHÖN, der ganzen bikenden Bevölkerung im Umkreis angebracht, dass sich einer so den Arsch aufreißt! 



!!! Be Simple - Be Free !!!


----------



## oBATMANo (26. November 2008)

mavis schrieb:


> hey didi,
> danke nochma für die prooootzeit ! und den schönen samstag! hat monster spaß gemacht!* Bist super net und deine kompanen auch*, und deshalb werd ich jederzeit wieder kommen zum helfen! nächster samstag is schon eingeplahnt  haha! sag halt nochma bescheid wenn was geht! würd mich freun! also glück auf....



Ich bin viel netter als Didi


----------



## Ikonoklast (26. November 2008)

ich mag dich nicht oBATMANo


----------



## mavis (27. November 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Ich bin viel netter als Didi


 
natürlich wie konnte ich nur!  *schääm*  seit echt duffte!
bist (seit) am samstag auch wieder am start?! 
mfg raunza


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (28. November 2008)

Und die lange Underbuggsen ned vergessen.


----------



## oBATMANo (28. November 2008)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> ich mag dich nicht oBATMANo



is mir woscht
Dafür schau ich blendend aus 
Besonders in langen Underbuggsen 

Bist Du der Emo vom letzten mal? 
Werd dieses WE auch wieder Sa und So vor Ort sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwild Ritter (29. November 2008)

Hallo Jungs,

ich hoffe ihr habt bei diesem goilen Wetter nicht zu sehr gefroren.
Habe mich gestern in weiser Vorraussicht bei Dieters Frauchen telefonisch abgemeldet.

Bin heute früh erst um 5 Uhr von einer Weihnachtsfeier heimgekommen.
Es kommen ja noch mehr Samstage. 

Bis dahin viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## mavis (30. November 2008)

haudi,
und wie schauts aus? wie weit seit ihr gekommen! noch ganz fertig geworden mit freiräumen? hock im etzenden hospital und weis net was ich treiben soll! 
würd mich über aktuelles freuen...! input waaaaaaa
mfg matze


----------



## didi.H (30. November 2008)

Wieso im Hospital? Wir haben heute den Steilhang entlaust, ääähhh entlaubt. Und 3 Anlieger geschaufelt, jetzt kommt noch ein kleiner Dropp in den letzten großen Anlieger und dann schaut dasn mittelstück schon ganz gut aus. Wenn es schneefrei ist kommt noch ein Steinfeld in die 2. Abfahrt und noch Bretterwände hinter die Kurven und Anliegerund Alles wird gut.
wir haben auch ein paar Bilder gemacht, ich hoffe Basti stellt sie bald rein.
Falls es wegen dem Schnee nichts mit dem Franken Cup wird, werden wir ein Massenstart  schnee Downhill machen.
MfG.
Didi


----------



## Ikonoklast (30. November 2008)

Hallo,

also hier die Bilder:

So sah das Stück im Steilhang aus, bevor wir angefangen haben die Anlieger zu graben. Leider sieht man das Gefälle nicht:





Didi beim rotzen 





So nochmal das ganze von Oben:





Kurze Zeit später sah es dann schon so aus (eigentlich ziemlich viel später):





Ein Paar dürre Bäumchen mussten auch dran glauben, aber die waren eh schon ganz tot, da waren gar keine Blätter mehr dran:





Die Erde war zwar nicht gefroren, aber trotzdem ganz schön anstrengend zu schaufeln:





Mittags kam dann oBATMANo mit eine Kumpel und hat eine Kurve weiter unten gebaut:





Ich habe dann mittags Feierabend gemacht und bin noch ne Runde gefahren. Der Kollege auf Ski konnte gar nicht begreifen, dass man im Winter auch Rad fahren kann und war wahnsinnig von meinen Reifen fasziniert:


----------



## Basscommander (30. November 2008)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Ein Paar dürre Bäumchen mussten auch dran glauben, aber die waren eh schon ganz tot, da waren gar keine Blätter mehr dran:



Äääähm... Winter??? da sind eher selten Blätten an nem Baum?!
*klugsch**ss*


----------



## RedSKull (30. November 2008)

Ich glaube, da fehlt ein Smilie.


----------



## The_Ralle (1. Dezember 2008)

Einwandfreie Sache - da habt ihr ja am Sonntag nochmal nen ziehmliches Stück geschafft. Samstag hat mir auch Spaß gemacht - nachdem ich euch gefunden hatte 
und noch n schöner Gruß an Bianca - dein Nudelsalat ist echt toll 

ich lass mich auch wieder blicken

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## mavis (1. Dezember 2008)

nicht schlecht nicht schlecht, habter ja noch ordentlich  reingehauen! sieht ja schon echt gut aus! hat am sonntag beim spiel kleinen hit verteilt und mir die lunge gequetscht, und bislle blutgerotzt! jetzt wollen se mich net geh lass die säcke! aber naja! danke für die bilder (ikonoklast) und für die info (didi)! bin nächstes wochenende wieder dabei wenns klappt, samstag und sonntag! also auf frohes schaufeln! glück auf! mfg matze


----------



## didi.H (1. Dezember 2008)

Gute Besserung und schau mal auf:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3pWKmuR6UhA


----------



## mavis (2. Dezember 2008)

Danke, bin heut wieder entlassen worden! =) sau cooles vid, schön schön.....!
mfg matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (2. Dezember 2008)

Voll beim fahren die zweite Kurve verkackt


----------



## mavis (4. Dezember 2008)

wie schauts eigentlich kommendes wochenende aus......? was steht an, mit was gehts samstag weiter? machma auch wieder falls es nielpferde regnet? 
mfg matze


----------



## didi.H (5. Dezember 2008)

1


----------



## didi.H (5. Dezember 2008)

Also kommendes WE is nichts. Schade,  schade.
MfG.
Didi


----------



## G-ZERO FX (5. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Rotwild Ritter (5. Dezember 2008)

Da fällt mir jetzt nichts mehr drauf ein. Didi ich schick dir mal ne PN.


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (5. Dezember 2008)

Na Spitze!


----------



## Düst__ (5. Dezember 2008)

Ahhh! Und morgen wären wir, nach langer erkältung und anderer komischen sachen auch hoch gefahren...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Dezember 2008)

schade, dass didi editiert hat. ist das vergnügen schon wieder aus? man sieht ja nur die bestürzten antworten, aber nicht mehr seinen originalpost...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (6. Dezember 2008)

viel zu viel Schnee


----------



## didi.H (7. Dezember 2008)

Es ist Alles noch unklar. Sobald sich was entschieden hat, gebe ich bescheid. 
MfG.
Didi


----------



## mavis (7. Dezember 2008)

????? wie noch alles unklar?? was muss noch entschieden werden??? gibts schon wieder von jemandem einwende gegen den park?? 
mfg matze


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (7. Dezember 2008)

Ja leider.


----------



## >Jonas< (7. Dezember 2008)

wer hat jetzt den wieder einwende gegen den park??


----------



## S*P*J (7. Dezember 2008)

die vogelschützer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (8. Dezember 2008)

Herrschaftszeitennochamal  ich dachte die Sache mit dem Birkhuhn wäre durch  - naja wird schon werden - hoff ich - alles Gute Didi


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Dezember 2008)

die ham alle nen vogel die schützer.


----------



## Ikonoklast (8. Dezember 2008)

da bekomm isch Zahnbelag ey


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (8. Dezember 2008)

Alles jammern nutzt nix, jetzt müß ma uns erstmal wieder in Geduld üben.
Da wird uns nichts anderes übrig bleiben.

Didi wird sich schon melden wenn er mehr weiß.


----------



## didi.H (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche allen schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
MfG.
Didi


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Dezember 2008)

didi.H schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
> MfG.
> Didi


Das ist nett, aber mich hätte mal interessiert, wie es nun um die Strecke steht? Dir auch ein paar erholsame Tage.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Januar 2009)

Allen hier ein frohes Neues,viele Grüße Kroete


----------



## didi.H (6. Januar 2009)

Also, es gibt gute News, wir machen weiter sobald der Schnee weg ist.
Ich bin voll heiß. Ich habe viele Ideen. 
MfG.
Didi


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo didi,

frohes Neues erstmal. 

Schön zu hören dass es wieder weitergehen kann.
Und das mit dem Schnee bekommen wir auch noch in den Griff. Vorrausgesetzt der Winter dauert ned so lang.

Bis bald 
Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Januar 2009)

Na dann,das Jahr fängt ja doch gut an !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (7. Januar 2009)

Moin Didi

sehr fein! dann kanns ja auf absehbare Zeit bald weitergehen 
wie gesagt - ich lass mich auf alle Fälle blicken!

FrohesNeuesnochGruß
Ralf


----------



## P3 Killa (7. Januar 2009)

Hey Didi, wenn du ab mitte März noch Helfer brauchst dann komm ich zu gegebener Zeit noch, im moment sitz ich ja leider in Hamburg fest...
Wünsch dir noch a frphes neues! Bis bald mal.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Mr. Stinky (8. Januar 2009)

Super das es doch weiter geht, hab heut auch infos von wem in NES erfahren das die Downhill strecke richtig gut werden soll, bin gespannt und hoffe bald mitarbeiten zu können 

mfg
Achim


----------



## cvey (9. Januar 2009)

Die Internetseite der Feuerberglifte (http://www.feuerberglifte.de) zeigt momentan folgende Info:

Zitat:
"Infos für Sommersportbegeisterte...

Die endgültige, rechtsverbindliche Genehmigung für unseren Bikepark liegt nun vor.

In enger Zusammenarbeit mit den zuständigen Behörden konnten wir
unter Leitung unseres Bikeparkmanagers Dieter Händel einen Guten
Kompromiss finden, mit dem wir alle leben können.

Die Sommersaison beginnt am 1.05.2009 und endet am 31.10.2009.

Die geplanten Öffnungszeiten sind folgendermaßen festgelegt:
Freitag von 13:00 bis 17:00 Uhr
Samstag von 9:15 bis 17:00 Uhr
Sonntag von 9:15 bis 17:00 Uhr

In Kürze schalten wir unsere Internet-Sommerseite für die Bikewelt Rhön wieder auf.
Bitte noch ein wenig Geduld.
Fragen könnt ihr gerne an [email protected] stellen."


----------



## RedSKull (9. Januar 2009)

Schön, das zu hören. Bin auch gerne wieder als Helfer dabei.
Auch wenn das gerne etwas in beginnenden Größenwahn ausartet, wenn Batman und ich was bauen.

Und das nächste Mal brauchen wir besseres Bauwerkzeug:
http://www.wtv-zone.com/Phyllis/larry9.html
http://ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=213522


----------



## Flow Girl (10. Januar 2009)

würde ab märz wochenends auch helfen
gruss flow girl


----------



## Ikonoklast (12. Januar 2009)

Mr. Stinky schrieb:


> Super das es doch weiter geht, hab heut auch infos von wem in NES erfahren das die Downhill strecke richtig gut werden soll, bin gespannt und hoffe bald mitarbeiten zu können
> 
> mfg
> Achim





Das war wohl mein Papa xD


----------



## didi.H (14. Januar 2009)

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald besser. In den nächsten Tagen müsste ein Artikel über den Bikepark in der Main Post erscheinen.


----------



## Mr. Stinky (14. Januar 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Das war wohl mein Papa xD



hat dein vater Lange haare?

war ziemlich nett das gespräch mit ihm und die infos die es gab waren super 



@didi

das hoffe ich auch, diesmal bin ich auch am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danyel (18. Januar 2009)

Klasse!

Freut mich das ihr wieder eröffnet!! Ich werde mit meinem neuen Bigi des öfteren mal vorbeischauen!! 

//Edit

Ich biete mich hiermit auch als helfende Hand an. Ich habe dem Didi schonmal eine Nachricht geschrieben. Bin zwar kein Fachmann und auch eher (noch) ein  Anfänger was FR anbetrifft aber wenn ihr noch jmd. braucht wäre ich dabei! Komme aus der Schweinfurter Gegend.


----------



## Ikonoklast (18. Januar 2009)

Heute gab es ja leider ziemlich viel Neuschnee (15cm), aber ich hoffe, über die Woche wenn es jetzt wirklich wärmer wird, tauts endlich mal weit genug ab dass es weiter gehen kann :-/


----------



## didi.H (20. Januar 2009)

Ich habe am Wochenende angefangen die Rampen für den Slopestyle zu bauen. Ich werde sie nächstes Wochenende fertig stellen und dann auch ein paar Bilder posten. Heute habe ich auch endlich den Pachvertrag für den Staatsforst bekommen. Es wird langsam.


----------



## P3 Killa (21. Januar 2009)

Ich freu mich schon voll auf 1.Mai 
aber denk da werd ich sicher auch vorher mal vorbei schauen!
Das wird bestimmt ein super Sommer!


----------



## Ikonoklast (21. Januar 2009)

Hey Didi,

Hast du die Rampen in der Rhön angefangen zu bauen oder bei dir?
Wenn du sie bei dir hast musst du sie so schnell wie möglich mitbringen


----------



## didi.H (22. Januar 2009)

Bei mir, ich werd die 2 Großen am WE. fertig machen und dann das nächste Mal mit bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jambo12 (24. Januar 2009)

So heute die 1. Große Rampe fertig gebaut. Nächstes WE die andere


----------



## didi.H (25. Januar 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/13697


----------



## mavis (28. Januar 2009)

hey didi,
alles klar? schöne rampe! lob an die bauer! wird das was mit kommendem wochenende? liegt noch zimmlich viel schnee droben, bis 50 cm! sei so guat und endtäusch mich net!
mfg


----------



## P3 Killa (28. Januar 2009)

schaut echt gut was was ihr da gemacht habt! bin so gespannt, ich kanns kaum erwarten das die saison wieder anfängt!!


----------



## Giant24 (28. Januar 2009)

stark, finde ich gut das der feuerberg wieder nen bikepark bekommt
lob an all die die sich da reinhängen mit genehmigung und bau der strecke etc.

würde gern mitmachen aber der job......

*freu mich*


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. Januar 2009)

Didi du bist der Beste!!!!  Ich weis schon wo ich jedes wochenende ab dem 1. Mai sein werde^^.   Wird es auch sowas wie ne saisonkarte geben?  MfG  André


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. Januar 2009)

Achso...  Hat schon jemand was wegen preisen?   MfG André


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Januar 2009)

hallo didi, hast du schon neue termine für den weiterbau der strecken ? ich könnte ab und an im februar/märz mithelfen. eventuell sind andre und phillip mit von der partie, gruß gerd       (rollatorer,  )


----------



## didi.H (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ja es wird eine Saisonkarte geben, die Preise stehen aber noch nicht endgültig fest. Die Homepage geht in den nächsten Wochen online, dort könnt Ihr dann die Preise entnehmen. Eigentlich hatten wir die Absicht nächstes WE. weiter zu bauen, aber es liegt noch zu viel Schnee, wir müssen es noch um eine Woche verschieben.
MfG.
didi


----------



## Ikonoklast (28. Januar 2009)

Leider siehts eben wirklich so garnicht nach Tauwetter aus :-/ Und weils in den Schnee geregnet hat ist der knochenhart, also überhaupt nichts zu machen 

Die Kicker sehen echt schonmal richtig gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jambo12 (28. Januar 2009)

naja dann können wir ja wenn ich doch zeit hab die 2 rampe fertig bauen


----------



## [email protected] (30. Januar 2009)

Tach didi 
ich finds ach sau geil das der Park wida auf macht ich wohn nua 20 min davon entfernt !"

Wie viele strecken wird  es geben ??
& was für welche ?

MFG Julian


----------



## didi.H (31. Januar 2009)

So ist der Plan. Die 4X Strecke soll 2010 kommen.


----------



## >Jonas< (31. Januar 2009)

nicht schlecht
aber warum die 4x strecke erst 2010?
wird der übungsparcour so ne art pumptrack?


----------



## Danyel (31. Januar 2009)

jo! Sieht klasse aus!

Wie viel Hm Unterschied sind es denn vom Start bis zum Ziel bei der Downhill Strecke und wie lange ist man ca. unterwegs. (ein Richtwert wäre nicht schlecht. Ich weiß jeder fährt unterschiedlich schnell) 

Danke


----------



## Deleted 130247 (31. Januar 2009)

didi.H schrieb:


> So ist der Plan. Die 4X Strecke soll 2010 kommen.


Einige Streckenteile sind wie vor ein paar Jahren denke ich, muß `mal die alten Streckenführungen rauskramen.Wäre toll wenn es so wäre.


----------



## Ikonoklast (1. Februar 2009)

Danyel schrieb:


> jo! Sieht klasse aus!
> 
> Wie viel Hm Unterschied sind es denn vom Start bis zum Ziel bei der Downhill Strecke und wie lange ist man ca. unterwegs. (ein Richtwert wäre nicht schlecht. Ich weiß jeder fährt unterschiedlich schnell)
> 
> Danke




Wenn du schnell bist, müsstest du in 2,30min von ganz oben bis ganz unten kommen


----------



## Rhönshredder (1. Februar 2009)

hey did erstmal fätten respekt an dich
ich hab mal ne frage ...könnte man einige Strecken auch ohne Fully fahren ?


----------



## Jambo12 (1. Februar 2009)

ja kannst du bestimmt denk ich mal, wenn du es aushälst ^^
4x und fr gehen denk ich mal schon.
Wenn nicht muss mich diddi verbessern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. Februar 2009)

hoffentlich werden auch hohe drops & so gebaut wo ma richtig spring kann


----------



## Rhönshredder (1. Februar 2009)

aushalten tu ich`s bestimmt...bin solche sachen schon gewöhnt^^


----------



## dr.juggles (1. Februar 2009)

gute nachrichten hier...schön dass der park wieder aufmacht!


----------



## Danyel (1. Februar 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Wenn du schnell bist, müsstest du in 2,30min von ganz oben bis ganz unten kommen



Danke,

hört sich echt gut an! Ich freu mich auf eine geile Saison


----------



## [email protected] (2. Februar 2009)

http://i4.ytimg.com/vi/GpcMigrhbhE/default.jpg

 geiles bike


----------



## [email protected] (2. Februar 2009)

http://www.stenger-bike.de/images/gallery/2009_specialized/1032.jpg


Bessere Ansicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jambo12 (2. Februar 2009)

und was soll das hier jetzt ? sinnlos


----------



## [email protected] (3. Februar 2009)

ja sry ich weis


----------



## Flow Girl (3. Februar 2009)

hi
wie sind die preise für den lift.


----------



## Rhönshredder (3. Februar 2009)

wird auf der hp stehen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. Februar 2009)

Flow Girl schrieb:


> hi
> wie sind die preise für den lift.


     100 pro billiger als in Todtnau,  . Mir ist`s wurscht,hauptsache ich kann am F-berg fahren


----------



## [email protected] (4. Februar 2009)

weis jemand n gutes freeride bike des so um die 1800 kostet?


----------



## snuffbox (4. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> weis jemand n gutes freeride bike des so um die 1800 kostet?



passt hier leider auch nicht rein!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (4. Februar 2009)

Junge das ist hier nicht der "Ich suche ein bike das höchstens soundsoviel kostet" thread....  gugg dich en bischen im Forum um und benutz die suchfunktion..  deine frage wurde nähmlich schon seeeehhhrr oft gestellt.
Aber in diesen thread reden wir über den bikepark Feuerberg. LG  André


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. Februar 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Junge das ist hier nicht der "Ich suche ein bike das höchstens soundsoviel kostet" thread....  gugg dich en bischen im Forum um und benutz die suchfunktion..  deine frage wurde nähmlich schon seeeehhhrr oft gestellt.
> Aber in diesen thread reden wir über den bikepark Feuerberg. LG  André


Ja Herr Lehrer


----------



## Rhönshredder (4. Februar 2009)

am Freitag: "Nacht der Flammen" am feuerberglift ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snuffbox (5. Februar 2009)

Wie jetzt? Freitag fahren oder was? Willst du mit eigentlich mit deinem S8 da runter fahren.


----------



## Rhönshredder (5. Februar 2009)

neeeee geh doch einfach auf die website ^^ dan weißt du was loas ist ^^
kein bock alles zu erzählen


----------



## [email protected] (5. Februar 2009)

kann man sich am feuerberg eigentlich auch bikes ausleihen?


----------



## Ikonoklast (5. Februar 2009)

Könnt ihr bitte mit dem Spamen aufhören und bitte nur Sachen schreiben, die zum Topic passen?
Und wenn ein Moderator das liest bitte die letzten zwei Seiten komplett aufräumen. Wollte eigentlich den melden Button drücken, aber irgendwie funktioniert der an meinem Pc gerade nicht.
Also bei fragen zu Rädern oder so bitte nicht hier schreiben und Nacht der Flammen hat auch nichts mit dem Bikepark zu tun.

Dankeschön


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. Februar 2009)

Wie sieht es aus Rommerzghost , wollen wir demnächst `mal zum Feuerberg den Jungs etwas helfen ? Frage auch den Phillip!


----------



## snuffbox (5. Februar 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte mit dem Spamen aufhören und bitte nur Sachen schreiben, die zum Topic passen?
> Und wenn ein Moderator das liest bitte die letzten zwei Seiten komplett aufräumen. Wollte eigentlich den melden Button drücken, aber irgendwie funktioniert der an meinem Pc gerade nicht.
> Also bei fragen zu Rädern oder so bitte nicht hier schreiben und Nacht der Flammen hat auch nichts mit dem Bikepark zu tun.
> 
> Dankeschön



Beruhig dich. War ja wohl schon eine passende Frage mit dem Flammenzeugs. Schließlich könnte man sich ja mal das Gelände angucken. Viele Leute haben ja tagsüber keine Zeit, weil sie arbeiten müssen. Als Schüler kann man sich die Zeit halt besser einteilen. 
Und außerdem war es nur eine kleine Frage um etwas abzuklären, und diese war auch noch wirklich auf den Bikepark bezogen.
Also wie gesagt: RUHIG BLEIBEN
Ansonsten bin ich aber auch ein Thread-Sauber-halten Verfechter. sieht man ja oben

Greez aus Neustadt


----------



## Jambo12 (6. Februar 2009)

ja man kann Bikes ausleihen.......


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Februar 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus Rommerzghost , wollen wir demnächst `mal zum Feuerberg den Jungs etwas helfen ? Frage auch den Phillip!



Ja klar können wir machen also ab dem nächsten Wochenende hab ich zeit..
Bin grad im Allgäu, ne Frerienwohnung anguggen^^.  Jop ich frag den philipp auch schreib mir mal ne nachicht mit deiner handy nummer.  Dann können wir den jungs mal helfen. LG André


----------



## Flo-Rida (6. Februar 2009)

wo & wann, ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow Girl (7. Februar 2009)

Hi
Sind die Strecken wie 2005 und ist das Roadgap wieder dabei
Gruss Flow Girl


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Februar 2009)

Flow Girl schrieb:


> Hi
> Sind die Strecken wie 2005 und ist das Roadgap wieder dabei
> Gruss Flow Girl


Ich hoffe einmal daß die strecken ähnlich 2005 sind. Und das Roadgap wäre mir wurscht ( habe ich mich nie getraut  )


----------



## didi.H (9. Februar 2009)

Das Road Gap bekommt eine Landung und ist nicht 90° zum Weg, es führt nach links. Der Streckenverlauf ist aber ziemlich gleich geblieben.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo didi, falls Du demnächst Termine für den Streckenbau hast , gebe sie bitte hier bekannt. Wir werden ebenfalls gerne helfen. MfG Gerd


----------



## Flow Girl (9. Februar 2009)

Also sind die Strecken die selben wäre schön vor allem die die neben dem Lift runterging.Der Kamikatze Gerd springt doch das Roadgap mit dem Roller oder .Warst ihn Beerfelden ein Platz hinter mir.Werden es dieses ja mehr Northshores.


----------



## betzmani (9. Februar 2009)

wann wird gebaut ?!?!? 
wie siehts it samstag aus liegt noch schnee hat j heute schon wied er geschneit:-! 
also didi meld dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2009)

is die homepage scho fertig??


----------



## Jambo12 (10. Februar 2009)

gedult denke ich mal ^^


----------



## Ikonoklast (11. Februar 2009)

Viel zu viel Schnee, dieses Wochenende kann man wieder knicken, da ist nichts mit bauen :-(
Der Streckenverlauf ist zwar ähnlich und teilweise auch gleich dem Streckenverlauf von 2005, hat aber sonst nicht wirklich viel mit zu tun. Wird alles um Welten besser!


----------



## Jambo12 (11. Februar 2009)

das sch*** wetter kann langsam echt mal verschwinden ^^


----------



## Ikonoklast (11. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mich am Wochenende voll gefreut, endlich bisschen wärmer und es hat auch in der Rhön selbst oben (langsam) das tauen angefangen, aber seit gestern die ganze Zeit Schnee, also bestimmt 10cm Neuschnee. Kotzt jetzt mitlerweile echt gut an.


----------



## Highsider84 (12. Februar 2009)

servus jungs !
mal ne frage an alle die aus der region kommen und wissen wies grad aufm Feuerberg aussieht.
liegt viel schnee ? en kumpel und ich haben für sonntag geplant das wir da mal hinfahren und mal en bischen im Schnee Freeriden... kann man das da überhaupt ? is der lift in betrieb ? weil wintersport wird ja da auch betrieben ?! oder wie kommen da die mit ihren Ski's, Snowboards und schlitten den berg rauf ? wollte mal fragen wies aussieht ! vielleicht wisst ihr mehr oder habt das evtl schon mal versucht, im schnee zu biken...

die spikes sind schon heiss...


mfg


----------



## Rhönshredder (13. Februar 2009)

http://www.feuerberglifte.de

das sollte dir helfen ^^


----------



## Ikonoklast (14. Februar 2009)

50cm Neuschnee die Woche heißt, dass Radfahren auch auf Pisten schwierig wird, weil die recht weich sind, da es nicht reingefroren hat...


----------



## Highsider84 (14. Februar 2009)

naja ok danke für die information !

wir versuchen es morgen aber trotzdem mal...


mfg


----------



## UmF Rider (16. Februar 2009)

Wann kann ich mal kommen mit meine homies 

und bauen helfen ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jambo12 (16. Februar 2009)

gangster was ? schmarrn wenn es weiter geht....


----------



## didi.H (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 
z.Z. schauts ja so aus, alsob der Schnee kein Ende mehr nimmt.
Sobald es aber besser wird, müssen wir voll durchstarten.


----------



## Ikonoklast (20. Februar 2009)

Diese Woche schon wieder +25cm :-/




edit:
Die Pisten sind super fahrbar!

Wie siehts aus mit Skispistenmassenstartrennen?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Februar 2009)

Hab gestern im radio gehört das es in der ersten märzwoche bis zu 15 grad werden soll..  und in der zweiten Märzwoche sogar bis zu 20 grad...  is ja en kleiner lichblick.. Ride On


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. Februar 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Hab gestern im radio gehört das es in der ersten märzwoche bis zu 15 grad werden soll.. und in der zweiten herbstwoche sogar bis zu 20 grad... is ja en kleiner lichblick.. Ride On


 Hallo Ghost`chen, der Herbst ist aber noch weit hin.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Februar 2009)

Danke das du mich auf meinen Rechtschreibfehler hingewiesen hast  Professor Gerd   Wann kommst du uns denn mal wieder besuchen? wir haben unseren trail jetz auf 2,5 km ausgebaut.  du musst echt mal mit uns hochfahren 
LG André


----------



## Jambo12 (21. Februar 2009)

ich will endlich fahren schnee weg


----------



## didi.H (22. Februar 2009)

Wollen wir das Rennen wirklich machen?


----------



## Rhönshredder (22. Februar 2009)

eigentlich keine schlechte idee ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. Februar 2009)

didi.H schrieb:


> Wollen wir das Rennen wirklich machen?


Rennen, wann ? Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Jambo12 (22. Februar 2009)

welches rennen ?


----------



## Düst__ (22. Februar 2009)

rennen? Welches rennen?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (22. Februar 2009)

genau.. welches rennen??? ^^   ääähm wie wird die url von der homepage sein???  LG


----------



## didi.H (23. Februar 2009)

Ein Massenstart Snowdownhill nur so zum Spass.


----------



## Jambo12 (23. Februar 2009)

hmmmm ist bestimmt geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (23. Februar 2009)

Dann muss es aber dieses Wochenende sein. Noch ist der Schnee auf der Skipiste gerade so fahrbar, aber wenns jetzt nächste Woche wirklich so warm werden soll, was eigentlich wirlich super wäre (1,5m Schnee dauern trotzdem noch ewig beim abtauen :/), dann wirds nichtsmehr...


----------



## didi.H (23. Februar 2009)

Ich red mal mit dem Gerhard.


----------



## Deleted109468 (23. Februar 2009)

ma ne frage wie sind die strecken dort so?
kann man da auch einigermaßen mit nem hardtail fahren?
Gibt es n paar mehr bilder?
wie ist den die adresse von der homepage`?


----------



## Ikonoklast (23. Februar 2009)

Wie die Strecken sind, kann ja noch gar niemand sagen, aber sie werden schon richtig gut!
Du kannst theoretisch doch eh auf jeder Strecke mit jedem Rad fahren und mit einem Ns Surge erst Recht. Ist überhaupt kein Problem.
Mehr Bilder gibts noch nicht, ist im Moment ja auch der Schnee im Weg, aber wenns weiter geht gibts Bilder. Hab mir extra ein anständiges Foto Equipment geleistet.
Homepage ist meines Wissens noch keine Online, die Adresse vom Liftbetreiber lautet jedoch www.feuerberglifte.de und die Sommerseite, die seit 2005 nichtmehr aktualisiert wurde http://www.feuerberglifte.de/conpresso/sommer_start/index.php


----------



## Deleted109468 (23. Februar 2009)

Danke ikonklast.
ich hab nur ne stunde dorthin ich denk ich werd im sommer öfters mal da sein.
Weiß man schon wie die adresse für die homepage sein wird ?
Wie siehts den für kinder aus ? koennen die im übungsparcour fahren ?
Wird man an den sprüngen gut vorbei fahren koennen wenn man sie nicht springen will?


----------



## Ikonoklast (23. Februar 2009)

Mr lang schrieb:


> Danke ikonklast.
> ich hab nur ne stunde dorthin ich denk ich werd im sommer öfters mal da sein.
> Weiß man schon wie die adresse für die homepage sein wird ?
> Wie siehts den für kinder aus ? koennen die im übungsparcour fahren ?
> Wird man an den sprüngen gut vorbei fahren koennen wenn man sie nicht springen will?




Klar, Sprünge sind umfahrbar, alles andere wäre in einem Bikepark sowieso viel zu gefährlich, ich kenne auch überhaupt keinen Bikepark, bei dem man Sprünge springen muss (auch keine Dh Strecke, außer selbstgebauten illegalen  )
Der Übungsparcour ist für Kinder überhaupt kein Problem und die Freeride Strecke sollte für Kinder auch fahrbar sein. Allerdings ist dann auch ein anständiges Rad vorrausgesetzt und kein 199 Baumarkthobel.


----------



## didi.H (23. Februar 2009)

http://www.bikewelt-feuerberg.de
Das Kontaktformular und die Newsletteranmeldung funzen noch nicht.


----------



## Flow Girl (23. Februar 2009)

Wann ist das rennen auf schnee 
gruss Flow Girl


----------



## didi.H (23. Februar 2009)

Jetzt geht alles


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Februar 2009)

Wie " Alles " ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhönshredder (23. Februar 2009)

die website sieht ja schon gut aus ....


----------



## Ikonoklast (25. Februar 2009)

didi.H schrieb:


> Wollen wir das Rennen wirklich machen?



Abgesehen davon, dass es bisschen kurzfristig wäre, wird es bei dem Wetter jetzt eh zu weich...


----------



## Rhönshredder (25. Februar 2009)

wenn es sulzig ist hast du viel mehr grip ^^


----------



## UmF Rider (27. Februar 2009)

Wann wird denn wieder gebaut bei euch ???

Und findet ein rennen statt gerd wir sind dabei ....

lg


----------



## Rhönshredder (1. März 2009)

Gibt´s was neues ??


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (5. März 2009)

Hier gibts neues:
http://bikewelt-feuerberg.de/


----------



## Rhönshredder (6. März 2009)

so viel wissen wia scho ^^


----------



## Düst__ (7. März 2009)

Guten tag zusammen!

Frage: Wie ist die Lage in Bezug auf Schneeschmelze!!

Hab gelesen, die lift sind im mom ausser Betrieb..
Wann gehts weiter mir bauen??


----------



## cosy (27. März 2009)

Schon wieder schlechte Nachrichten:

http://www.bikewelt-feuerberg.de/aktuelles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danyel (27. März 2009)

jep. Ich kanns nicht fassen!

Unglaublich einfach diese Vogelschützer...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. März 2009)

Man muss diese Verrückten zurück in den Abrund klagen, aus dem sie gekrochen sind. Und dafür sorgen, dass sämtliche Verhandlungskosten und v.a. Didis Verdienstausfall kompensiert werden. Das ist ja wohl nicht zu fassen, was die da gerade abziehen.


----------



## Deleted109468 (27. März 2009)

Sorry das mit der fresse ist natürlich schwachsinn 
ich koennt mich dadrüber so dermaßen aufregen .

Ist echt schlimm dass es immer wieder solche probleme geben muss.

Viel glück bei den Verhandlungen .

Wobei ich glaub dass die Vogelschützer damit nicht weit kommen .


----------



## Ikonoklast (27. März 2009)

So, 

um auch mal meinen Senf dazuzugeben, dieses mal auch sachlich und ohne "denen gehört auf die Fresse". Der Vogelschutzbund ist eine große Witzgesellschaft, die eben sonst nichts zu tun haben und deswegen sich mal an alles ranhängen was es so gibt. 
Aus sicherer Quelle (Ex-Vogelschützer, dem der Verein zu doof geworden ist), weiß ich, dass die Jungs selbst vor ein Paar Jahren am Feuerberg Birkwild kultivieren wollten und deswegen 5 Birkwildpaare ausgesetzt haben. Das ganze hat aber nicht funktioniert und es gibt oben keine Birkhühner mehr.
Jetzt hoffen wohl die kleinen Vogelschützer, dass sie einen Schuldigen für das Abwandern ihrer ausgesetzten Birkhühner gefunden haben und klagen deswegen. Dass ein (Winter-)Tourismus Berg, wie es der Feuerberg ohne Zweifel ist, aber sowieso der falsche Platz für das Vorhaben mit den Birkhühnern ist, haben sie wohl noch nicht kapiert, aber wenn man eben zu unintelligent und konservativ ist. Meiner Meinung nach geht es den Herren auch weniger um die Vögel, als viel mehr darum, alles neue aus der Region rauszuhalten. Ist leider hier in der Rhön so, dass sich die meisten Leute (vor allem die, die nie aus ihrem Dorf rausgekommen sind) noch ein Nationalsozialistisches Regim wünschen und eben wie gesagt Erzkonservativ sind.... Wollte noch einiges schreiben, hab aber gerade keine Zeit und Muse. Bin gerade dabei mich generell über Deutschland aufzuregen, nicht nur wegen Feuerberg, sondern auch, weil ich privat ein ziemlich ähnliches Problem habe, aber je Unverschämter man als Mensch/Organisation ist, desto leichter gewinnt man ja eh alle Prozesse...


----------



## Vorstadtkind (27. März 2009)

Oh mann, langsam wird es echt zur Farce....trickn0l0gy und Ikonoklast haben diesbezüglich aber eigentlich schon alles treffend dargestellt, weshalb ich auf weitere Äußerungen verzichten werde.
Ich wünsche dem (hoffentlich) zukünftigem Betreiber viel Glück bei den Verhandlungen, meine moralische und geistige Unterstützung ist dir sicher.


----------



## mavis (27. März 2009)

Basti!!! 
super formulisation! du hast den nagel absolut auf den kopf getroffen, besser hätts keiner formuliert! Mit dem käse kommen die sowieso nicht durch, vorallem nicht beim dritten mal! Die von dem verwaltungsgericht oder wo immer die auch hinklagen werden sich auch denken was das für pappnasen sind, und ne recht volle kaffeekasse müssen die schutzheinis ja auch haben, denn aus eigener erfahrung weiß ich das son rechtsanwalt und klageschriebe recht teuer werden können, wenn zurückgeklagt wird! also basti bis demnächst beim weiterbauen! glück auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (27. März 2009)

Ich finde es einfach nur schade!

Ich hoffe dass es trotzdem noch einen Bikepark geben wird und falls nicht, dass Didi seine Kosten und Mühen irgendwie vergütet bekommt.


----------



## kletteraffe (28. März 2009)

Dass sowas vor Gericht geht ist eigentlich nur logisch.
Man muss bedenken, dass Gruppierungen ein hohes Maß an Motivation treibt. Da in diesem Fall die Vogelschützer aus allgemein mangelhaften öffentlichen Interesse keine Möglichkeit sehen ihre Motivation durchzusetzen, gehen sie vor Gericht. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ihr verletzter Eitelkeit und blindem Ehrgeiz gegenüber steht.

Das Verhältnis von gesamt-vorhandener-Fläche zu von-Bikern-genutzter-Fläche ist bestimmt riesig zu Gunsten der gesamt-vorhandenen-Fläche. Wenns den Birkhühnern dort gefallen hätte/würde, dann wären die bestimmt nicht dort wo die 3-4 Strecken der Biker runter kommen. Nur mal mein Gedanke...

Is schon lustig - wir würden nie auf die Idee kommen und zu klagen, weil da ein Bikepark hinmuss!!

Ikonoklasts Betrag hats recht schön - auch mit Insiderwissen - aufn Punkt gebracht. Ich hoffe der Atem der Locals und Verantwortlichen ist lang genung und dass es zu Euren Gunsten ausgeht.
Wär wirklich schade, weil ich den Feuerberg schon eingeplant hatte diese Saison.

*Thumbs up*
Chris


----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2009)

Des is so was von *******
Diese blöden Vögel da ey
Ich hab mich schon so auf den 1.mai gefreut & jetzt...
Hoffentlich schaffts der didi den feuerberg zu retten
LG Julian


----------



## Deleted109468 (14. April 2009)

wie siehtsn aus gibts schon was neues?


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (14. April 2009)

Anfang Mai ist Begehung mit allen Beteiligten dann wird entschieden.


----------



## revellbikes (16. April 2009)

daumen hoch ich will da noch fahrn weils der einzige park is der nich so weit weg is von mir

ich wohn in mellrichstadt


----------



## Flo-Rida (17. April 2009)

is bei mir auch so. nächster grösserer bikepark is wb und is 300km weit weg 
weiter so jungs


----------



## P3 Killa (3. Mai 2009)

Hat sich denn schon was neues ergeben? Jetzt müsste doch bald Begehung sein?


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (3. Mai 2009)

Ähm der Mai ist gerade mal drei Tage alt.


----------



## Ikonoklast (3. Mai 2009)

Morgen ist Begehung, danach gibts Infos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (4. Mai 2009)

Heute war begehung oder??
Was gibts?


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (4. Mai 2009)

Auf der Bikeparkhomepage gibts unter Aktuelles nen weiterführenden Link. 

http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/rhoengrabfeld/Baustopp-bremst-Biker;art20297,5101639


----------



## platzangst-99 (5. Mai 2009)

und wenn man heute auf aktuelles geht, steht eine nicht erfreuliche nachricht drauf... bin mal gespannt was daraus wird


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (5. Mai 2009)

Ja, bleibt nur zu hoffen dass der 5 Punkteplan auch von Didi zu bewältigen ist.

Jetzt heißt es erst mal wieder abwarten.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. Mai 2009)

Ich denke das wird er bewältigen. Ich habe aber die Befürchtung daß die Herren Didi knebeln wollen. Die halten nunmal die Trümpfe in der Hand, blöde Sache. Jedenfalls weigere ich mich die Hoffnung aufzugeben.


----------



## UmF Rider (6. Mai 2009)

Finde ich auch  die hoffnung stirbt zu letzt .....


----------



## Ikonoklast (8. Mai 2009)

Der 5 Punkte Plan ist zwar noch nicht ausgearbeitet, aber hat sich garnicht sooo schlimm angehört. Also noch ne Runde hoffen, aber ich denke mal das wird was!


----------



## Flo-Rida (9. Mai 2009)

was steht eigentlich in diesem 5 punkte plan? welche anforderungen, welche bitten? weiss da jemand schon bescheid, evtl. einer der direkten kontakt zu didi hat?
danke schonma im vorraus


----------



## Ikonoklast (10. Mai 2009)

Es geht eben um Ausgleichsflächen für die Biester und um Veranstaltungen etc. Alles Sachen, die ohne Probleme realisierbar wären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## betzmani (13. Mai 2009)

so nen kese 

eigl müsste man sich da ma mit der presse auseinander setzen dass die das ma publik machen un en bissi auf uns biker aufmerksam machen...
das wär ma ne maßnahme wenn nicht hilft nur noch hoffen


----------



## The_Ralle (14. Mai 2009)

zum Thema "Presse" - die Öffentlichkeit wird schon in gewissem Maße darauf aufmerksam gemacht...

...im Schweinfurt Tagblatt war am 12. Mai erst n großer Artikel (eine komplette Seite incl. Farbfotos) abgedruckt, welcher das ganze Geschehen dokumentiert, auch mit Stellungnahme des LRA Rhön-Grabfeld.
Das einzige, was in diesem Artikel nicht erwähnt wurde ist die z. Zt. mögliche aussergerichtliche Einigung über den "5-Punkte-Plan".
Jetzt muss halt nu wirklich mal abgewartet werden.

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## S*P*J (27. Mai 2009)

toller Bericht http://www.br-online.de/bayerisches...en/video-feuerberg-090526-ID1243347650744.xml   der Typ vom Vogelschutzbund hat aber sehr schlagkräftige Argumente


und Jungs Votet für mich http://www.bist-du-stark-genug.com/#/1183595771486528/  THX


----------



## mistertom52070 (27. Mai 2009)

wenn mal jeder Skilift und jede neue Skipiste genauso hinterfragt werden würden....


----------



## Lumpi247 (27. Mai 2009)

Sehr schöner Beitrag, endlich auch mal eine wertende Meinung von den Medien! 

Natürlich ist über die Bedenken des Vogelschutzbundes nachzudenken, wobei ich persönlich diese hier zum Teil absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann! Osternohe zeigt, dass es funktioniern kann! Der Park liegt schliesslich auch in der Nähe eines Schutzgebietes!

Da kann man nur weiter die Daumen drücken, zumal in letzter Zeit das Interesse an der Bikeszene zu wachsen scheint.

Ein Kumpel von mir wird demnächst einen schönen Bericht über den Nürnberger Raum für die Zeitung machen. Ich hoffe das wird nicht das einzige Engagement bleiben sondern weitere Kreise ziehen.


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (8. Juni 2009)

Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand?
Ich bin heiß auf news


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwild Ritter (10. Juni 2009)

Guggst du hier: http://www.bikewelt-feuerberg.de/aktuelles


----------



## dragon-777 (10. Juni 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> toller Bericht http://www.br-online.de/bayerisches...en/video-feuerberg-090526-ID1243347650744.xml   der Typ vom Vogelschutzbund hat aber sehr schlagkrÃ¤ftige Argumente



"Einbringung von Schadstoffen?" "Eventberg?" â Unglaublich, die Herren BÃ¼rokraten. Der Naturschutz in allen Ehren, aber vielleicht sollten sich der Bund fÃ¼r Vogelschutz und die Herren vom Landratsamt vom Wirtschaftsdezernat noch mal die aktuelle Lage klar machen lassen: Wir haben eine Wirtschaftskrise â und da hat trotz dieser Situation jemand den Mut und die BefÃ¤higung ein Unternehmen zu starten, dass neben den direkten UmsÃ¤tzen und den so entstehenden Jobs eine spÃ¼rbare Streuwirkung in Richtung Gastronomie und Tourismus mit sich bringt und den Lifbetreibern eine dauerhafte Sicherung der Investitionen (20 Tage Winterbetrieb zu 70 Tagen Sommerbetrieb) ermÃ¶glicht. Und dann ein Stopp âmeine GÃ¼te, wie frustrierend ist das denn?? Da bleibt einem nur, Diddi viel Erfolg zu wÃ¼nschen, damit diese Posse demnÃ¤chst nur noch eine Episode ist, an die man mit KopfschÃ¼tteln zurÃ¼ck denkt, wÃ¤hrend man zur nÃ¤chsten Abfahrt im Lift sitzt.


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (11. Juni 2009)

Les dir mal den Mainpost Artikel auf der Bikepark Homepage vom 27.Mai durch.
Da schwillt mir bei einigen Sachen der Kamm, aber die Behörden bzw. klagenden Verbände sitzen nun mal am längeren Hebel. 

Gibt es bei dem einen Punkt keine Einigung, ist der Bikepark gestorben noch bevor er auferstanden ist.
Naturschutz geht vor, keine Frage. Aber es gibt immer einen (Lösungs)Weg, kommt nur darauf an wie der Weg aussehen soll.


----------



## thaper (17. Juni 2009)

Was wird im Beitrag über NBG er raum alles erwähnt?? Nach gegebenen anlass(bombenkrater, rinne) sollte man über manches im nbger raum schweigen !


----------



## Lumpi247 (17. Juni 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> Was wird im Beitrag über NBG er raum alles erwähnt?? Nach gegebenen anlass(bombenkrater, rinne) sollte man über manches im nbger raum schweigen !




Nichts...die Sache ist aus genannten Gründen erstmal auf Eis gelegt. Sollte es einen Bericht geben, dann lediglich über legale Spots wie Osternohe oder offizielle Events. Mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt...


----------



## thaper (17. Juni 2009)

ok. 
ich hoffe das das mit dem feuerberglift noch was wird.


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (27. Juni 2009)

Diese Begehung mit den Vogelschützern war wohl noch nicht. Wann ist die dann? 
Oder war's das schon mit dem Erlebnisspark für Fahrradfahrer?


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (27. Juni 2009)

Mitte Juli treffen sich die Parteien vor dem Richter wieder.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. Juni 2009)

Sicher ?, ist die Info aus erster Hand ??


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (27. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Sicher ?, ist die Info aus erster Hand ??


Jepp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (28. Juni 2009)

Wie jetzt - doch keine aussergerichtliche Einigung mit 5-Punkte-Plan??


----------



## Ikonoklast (28. Juni 2009)

Der letzte Punkt war leider nicht akzeptabel


----------



## ewoq (28. Juni 2009)

einfach traurig


----------



## The_Ralle (28. Juni 2009)

Ich weiss, dass es der letzte Punkt war, der nicht akzeptabel ist. Aber wenn es doch nun zu einer Verhandlung kommt ist dieser Richter durch die Geschichte mit der Vorbegehung von damals doch sowieso negativ gestimmt 
Au menno - ich dacht, des könnt so geregelt werden zwischen den "Partein"...


----------



## dragon-777 (28. Juni 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Ich weiss, dass es der letzte Punkt war, der nicht akzeptabel ist. Aber wenn es doch nun zu einer Verhandlung kommt ist dieser Richter durch die Geschichte mit der Vorbegehung von damals doch sowieso negativ gestimmt
> Au menno - ich dacht, des könnt so geregelt werden zwischen den "Partein"...



Ging wohl noch um die Dauer des Betriebs. Der Plan sah eine befristete Genehmigung für lediglich zwei Jahre vor  unter diesen Bedingungen machen die notwendigen Investitionen aber nur sehr wenig Sinn. Ich drücke Didi jedenfalls die Daumen, dass er den Start noch hinbekommt.


----------



## Vorstadtkind (28. Juni 2009)

Es ist einfach eine unglaublich traurige Geschichte...schade für alle Biker und für die ganze Region, die von so einem Angebot nur profitieren kann. Unglaublich, dass man jemand der etwas positives bewegen will solche Steine in den Weg legt. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass der Richter objektiv urteilt...


----------



## Ikonoklast (13. Juli 2009)

Morgen gehts vors Gericht!

Ich hab ja langsam keine Hoffnung mehr


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Juli 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Morgen gehts vors Gericht!
> 
> Ich hab ja langsam keine Hoffnung mehr


   Nix da, noch ist kein Urteil gesprochen .


----------



## thaper (13. Juli 2009)

hm.

daumen drücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highsider84 (13. Juli 2009)

daumen drücken!!!

die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## Deleted109468 (14. Juli 2009)

wie siehts aus ? gibts was neues ?


----------



## Ikonoklast (14. Juli 2009)

Didi hat mich gerade angerufen, es geht weiter!


----------



## Highsider84 (14. Juli 2009)

wunderbar!!!!  es geht weiter !!!!  gottseidank !!!
herzlichen glückwunsch!

mfg


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (14. Juli 2009)

yes baby!!!!


----------



## ewoq (14. Juli 2009)

freut mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danyel (14. Juli 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Didi hat mich gerade angerufen, es geht weiter!



Bitte um weitere Infos 

Wie gehts genau weiter?

Danke

//edit
ist Übrigens Saugeil!


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (14. Juli 2009)

Jabadabbadooooooo


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juli 2009)

Sehr guT weis jemand wann die Eröffnung stattfindet??


----------



## thaper (14. Juli 2009)

Yeaaaaaaaaah didi rooooooooocks! Styyyyyyle


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Juli 2009)

Das ist ´mal ´ne nachricht. Das freut mich sehr. Danke für den langen Atem Didi daß Du durchgehalten hast. Gruß Kroete


----------



## dragon-777 (14. Juli 2009)

Sehr, sehr geil.


----------



## Vorstadtkind (14. Juli 2009)

Toll, endlich mal eine gute Nachricht!

Wie siehst aus, kann man evtl. noch dieses Jahr fahren? Goldener Herbst und Bikepark Feuerberg klingt nach einer guten Kombination


----------



## S*P*J (14. Juli 2009)

Didi sagte, er hat ein paar Auflagen bekommen, darf aber zum Glück weiterbauen. Eröffnung ist dann für nächstes Jahr geplant. Aber Ende des Sommers wird man sicher auch schon ohne Eröffnungsparty fahren können...einfach warten bis der Didi schreibt...

und weil die Nachricht Gut und Geil ist dürft ihr auch weiter für mich 
Voten  www.bist-du-stark-genug.com  und dann Markus O. in den TOP TEN


----------



## thaper (14. Juli 2009)

oder einfach dem didi beim schaufeln und baggerfahrn helfen


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (15. Juli 2009)

Einmal hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=410778

und/oder hier: http://www.bikewelt-feuerberg.de/aktuelles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (15. Juli 2009)

Sehr geil, ich hoffe das Landratsamt macht schnell, ich möchte noch weng fahren dieses Jahr. Mein Bike scharrt vor Freude auch grad schon mit den Reifen.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Juli 2009)

wow das ist echt eine tolle nachicht.
ich freu mich druaf .

Danke Didi das du so lange durchgehalten hast.


----------



## road runner (16. Juli 2009)

Sau geil sau geil sauuu geillllllll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danyel (19. Juli 2009)

darf man eigentlich die DH Strecke schon befahren? Also hochschieben und dann fahren?


----------



## Ikonoklast (20. Juli 2009)

bringt dir ja nicht viel, weil noch nichts fertig ist...


----------



## thaper (21. Juli 2009)

es wird gemunkelt das der didi das ganze hingeschmissen hat.?!


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (21. Juli 2009)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen nach alldem was er investiert hat. 
Siehe auch diese Meldung: http://www.bikewelt-feuerberg.de/aktuelles/71-alleswirdgut


----------



## thaper (21. Juli 2009)

jo is auch aktueller als das 

aber wiegesagt ich hab das auch nur aus 2. hand
soll probleme mit lift und strecken geben.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juli 2009)

der bikepark soll vorraussichtlich erst im september öffnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (22. Juli 2009)

oh das is ja noch ewig.


----------



## dragon-777 (22. Juli 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> oh das is ja noch ewig.



Das stimmt  aber sehr viel besser als gar nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## thaper (22. Juli 2009)

war ironie


----------



## Ikonoklast (22. Juli 2009)

@[email protected]: Woher hast du diese Information? Didi sagte mir am Telefon, dass es erst nächstes Jahr Frühjahr etwas mit der Eröffnung wird.


----------



## thaper (22. Juli 2009)

also ich sag dazu nichts mehr bis ich didi mal wieder getroffen hab. ---> vermutlich beim ixs cup in bmais.


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juli 2009)

@Ikonoklast 

Von einem ausm bikegeschäft der hat des i-wo gehört keine ahnung obs stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. Juli 2009)

Weis jemand wo ma sich melden muss wenn man beim Bauen helfen möchTe?


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (23. Juli 2009)

Beim Didi über http://www.bikewelt-feuerberg.de


----------



## thaper (23. Juli 2009)

wenn jähn products der bikepark sponsort.... wirds dann foes mono 2:1 als leihrad geben?

dann verkauf ich meinen dhler wenn die an saisonende verkauft werden


----------



## Düst__ (24. Juli 2009)

......
ca. September 2009 zum Teil befahrbar und die Offizielle Eröffnung dann 2010
Stand in irgendeiner Zeitung...Raum Neustadt...
Woher die Zeitung das weiß.....Stand nicht drin...
Und woher ich das hab aka weiß? Von meiner Freundin, welche diese Zeitung gelesen hat.  

Abwarten....


----------



## The_Ralle (24. Juli 2009)

Ich würd sagen, wir warten einfach, bis von Didi ein positiver Bescheid kommt, wann es mit dem Bauen weitergehen kann und dann werden wir ja sehen, was draus wird - ob heuer noch oder erst nächstes Jahr - festzuhalten bleibt:

*Total genial, dass es doch noch klappt mit dem Park* - echt a Traum - Bikepark nur 40min von der Haustür entfernt


----------



## mavis (24. Juli 2009)

will kein wichtigtuher spielen, aber ich denk ihr seid auch um jede info froh!
gibt paar probleme mit lift, tüv is abgelaufen und liftbetreiber meint des haut des jahr irgendwie nixmehr hin, mit neu tüv machen! aber da möcht ich nix falsches sagen!
soll sich aber in kürzester zeit mit landradsamt und liftbetreiber und natürlich didi klären was jetzt mit lift, eröffnung dieses jahr und bauen, pi pa und po is! 
naja dann hoff ma ma das so schnell wie möglich noch tüv aufs gute bergkarussell kommt! dann wirds auch des jahr noch was!


----------



## Stevens M8 (24. Juli 2009)

Für den Winter muss doch sowieso Tüv drauf oder ?? Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die das nicht machen lassen


----------



## Lumpi247 (25. Juli 2009)

Und wenn schon...dann zieh ma halt alle abwechselnd oben aweng am strangerl!
...ist doch völlig egal, einfach Hands On, dann klappt das schon


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (2. November 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=1618


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (3. November 2009)

too bad ... alles Gute Didi!

Ich freu mich schon auf Deine "Handschrift" am Geißkopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (13. November 2009)

vielleicht gibts ja doch noch nen kleinen Funken Hoffnung - oder - die Zeitung schreibt wieder mal nur M...
(ich spiel auf den letzten Teil an - mit einem evtl. nochmal Treffen aller Beteiligten im Dezember´09)

Bericht zum Feuerberg aus der Mainpost:

http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/bad-k...t23460,5351415

aber soweit mir Didi verzählt hat, is die Sache für ihn erstmal gelaufen


----------



## Akkuschrauber (13. November 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> vielleicht gibts ja doch noch nen kleinen Funken Hoffnung - oder - die Zeitung schreibt wieder mal nur M...
> (ich spiel auf den letzten Teil an - mit einem evtl. nochmal Treffen aller Beteiligten im Dezember´09)
> 
> Bericht zum Feuerberg aus der Mainpost:
> ...


 
.... im letzten Feuerberg Newsletter hat Didi das aus für den feuerberg  erklärt. Schade, müsen wir doch zum Geißkopf.
Ernie


----------



## The_Ralle (13. November 2009)

ja stimmt - so isses wohl.

müss mer halt so mal zum Feuerberg zum biken - aber da werden die "Verantwortlichen" auch Aufstand blasen schätz ich mal 

Zum Geißkopf gehts nächste Saison klar wieder.
Evil Eye Trail = 
der ganze Park is supi 
(da trifft man Didi ja auch wieder an)!


----------



## [email protected] (1. Dezember 2009)

so ein **** ey .)


----------



## blindmankills (1. Dezember 2009)

Was mich wundert ist:
es hieß ja, dass es Probleme mit dem TÜV für den Lift gegeben hat.
Demnach müsste ja auch der Winterbetrieb eingeschränkt sein, oder?
Aber auf der "Feuerberglifte.de" Seite steht nichts davon.
4 Liftanlagen sollen vorhanden sein.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Dezember 2009)

...mit den Liftbetreibern, nicht mit dem Lift !


----------

